# Highest THC Content?



## gotdemgurns? (Jan 5, 2008)

out of all the legit strains you have ever heard of, which is the one with the highest THC content?? then, are the seeds actually sold anywhere and where the hell can i get some?!!?


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 5, 2008)

AK 47 is pretty high in content and has a good high and smokes nicely.... you can get some from a seed website... just google it theres many sites to choose from


----------



## FaCultGen (Jan 6, 2008)

hawiaan snow 23.7% thc, White Russian 22% thc


----------



## Cannabolic (Jan 7, 2008)

i herd white widow is pretty high up there.


----------



## LoopDigga (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, I think white widow is 22% depending on which seedbank you get it from.


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sex from THC laboratories 27% THC sold at Urban organix.com and world of seeds.com
Urban Organix Marijuana Seeds, Sex - THC Laboratories, THC Laboratories


----------



## FaCultGen (Jan 7, 2008)

actually white widow is only 12%

never heard of sex before


----------



## Ratty696 (Jan 7, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> actually white widow is only 12%
> 
> never heard of sex before


Actually White widow is on average between 18% and 22%


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 7, 2008)

LoopDigga said:


> yeah, I think white widow is 22% depending on which seedbank you get it from.


isnt that weird?
theres like 5 different types if white widow i have seen..like they look different.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 7, 2008)

n white widow is 15-20% lol


----------



## krillianred (Jan 7, 2008)

durban poison is around 20+ percent. 

anything above 20 percent will get you fucked.


----------



## drgreenthumbormd (Jan 8, 2008)

Medicine Women-33%, Sugar-27%, Def Leparcon-22%, lollipop-29%, dubble bubble-34% and my personal favorite out of them all...A.O.T.A. or All Of The Above- 38%+ depending on outdoor or indoor... Its only found in the special dispensary's around nor-cal... As far as seeds go...Why bother? GET CLONES!!!


----------



## 2Stoned2Think (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the thc percentage of hashplant and blueberry? and which is the best place to purchase these strains online, I've heard some really great things about Blueberry and I am interested in the characteristics of hashplant.


----------



## SmokerE (Jan 10, 2008)

From what I have read greenhouse is the original breeders of white widow I'm pretty sure...so the 12% mark would be right. If that is the case the rest are just name stealing.


----------



## BigGuyinRI (Jan 10, 2008)

gotdemgurns? said:


> out of all the legit strains you have ever heard of, which is the one with the highest THC content?? then, are the seeds actually sold anywhere and where the hell can i get some?!!?


Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


----------



## FaCultGen (Jan 11, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> From what I have read greenhouse is the original breeders of white widow I'm pretty sure...so the 12% mark would be right. If that is the case the rest are just name stealing.



lol thanks smoke. i tried to tell um.

but i would like some of that SEX lol


----------



## jolly8541 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you think that you could elaborate on which strains you grow/smoke/prefer and their effects? I've been growing for a year now and feel that its time to move up from bag seed. Can you critique ak-47?


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 11, 2008)

drgreenthumbormd said:


> Medicine Women-33%, Sugar-27%, Def Leparcon-22%, lollipop-29%, dubble bubble-34% and my personal favorite out of them all...A.O.T.A. or All Of The Above- 38%+ depending on outdoor or indoor... Its only found in the special dispensary's around nor-cal... As far as seeds go...Why bother? GET CLONES!!!


where can i find these seeds?


----------



## business (Jan 11, 2008)

Google can't find most of them, so I guess the guy wasn't quite serious when he wrote that...anyway, can you imagine that a bud would consist of almost 40% thc?


----------



## drgreenthumbormd (Jan 11, 2008)

I didnt get seeds for any of thoes strains, I obtained them all legally through different medical growers around at the meetings over here... I have a few seeds of each that i've saved up over the years, but other than that... I've only delt with clones. And yes you should see the bud, its like looking at a bud covered in kef, as if you were to roll it around in a pile of kif before you smoke it!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 12, 2008)

you need to share that shit


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2008)

jolly8541 said:


> Do you think that you could elaborate on which strains you grow/smoke/prefer and their effects? I've been growing for a year now and feel that its time to move up from bag seed. Can you critique ak-47?


I just got back from the DAM, AK 47 is in every shop. Very uplifting head high, soaring high, speedy thoughts. I like a body stone better.


----------



## jolly8541 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hemlock how long was your star in Amsterdam? Man I was married to this chick from Denmark, and they had this town there called Christania that is like a mini version of the red light in Amsterdam. Place was like 6 square blocks of every kind of bud, fist sized balls of hash and shrooms from hell. Even had all of these picturesque places to balze and trip. Any way I miss the EU. 

About the Ak, everyone says the same shit, guess I better cough up some funds for seeds. Yeah I prefer the body, but I need something I can smoke while I'm at work. 

Oh, buy the way u in?(the mag cover)


----------



## 213ogKUSH (Jan 14, 2008)

i heard the highest content recorded was a g13 strain, it hit 28% thc.


----------



## grower1991 (Jan 15, 2008)

The strongest pot I've seen around here is a strain called Chemo. Don't know who has seeds.


----------



## krillianred (Jan 17, 2008)

business said:


> Google can't find most of them, so I guess the guy wasn't quite serious when he wrote that...anyway, can you imagine that a bud would consist of almost 40% thc?


40 is a little exahgerrated. there wouldnt be plant material just buds of crystals. lol. 


id like to say about 20+ less than 30 percent is nominal.


----------



## SmokerE (Jan 17, 2008)

There was a guy, I'm not sure if it was this thread or another. I quickly went through it but didn't see it. He claimed something to the effect that Arjan's right hand man (Greenhouse Seeds Co.) says something about the highest thc percentage is a bit misleading. If i can recall right that number is only relative to the amount of thc within the resin, not the % of total thc on the plant. High resin and high thc would be the killer combo. I guess if what he says is true hypothetically you could have a 40%+ thc plant, but if it don't have shit in the way of resin that number means nothing.

I need to rep the guy that said this previously.


----------



## kottonspore (Jan 17, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> From what I have read greenhouse is the original breeders of white widow I'm pretty sure...so the 12% mark would be right. If that is the case the rest are just name stealing.


you think a plant with only 12 percent thc would win a cannabis cup? Common man, your crazy. you have obviously never grown neither smoked white widow. PERIOD.

White widow is one of my favorites.... not the best in the world, but definatly worth growing.


----------



## SmokerE (Jan 17, 2008)

kottonspore said:


> you think a plant with only 12 percent thc would win a cannabis cup? Common man, your crazy. you have obviously never grown neither smoked white widow. PERIOD.
> 
> White widow is one of my favorites.... not the best in the world, but definatly worth growing.


 
lol....your right. I've never grown any primo strains...lol. Do me a favor check 1989's cannabis cup winner and tell me that a low thc content strain can't win the cannabis cup....

people come out of left field with some dumb shit.


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 17, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


 
wow, you need to smoke a more relaxing strain. Im curious to know what strain will fuck me up the most too. Id also like to know what strain will make every slut spread her legs. And no I dont feel wrong for this. Its what I want. What are you growing your weed for? to look at it. or smoke it and get fucked up.


----------



## SmokerE (Jan 17, 2008)

kottonspore said:


> you think a plant with only 12 percent thc would win a cannabis cup? Common man, your crazy. you have obviously never grown neither smoked white widow. PERIOD.
> 
> White widow is one of my favorites.... not the best in the world, but definatly worth growing.


 
2004 ...check that one too rocket scientist.


----------



## krillianred (Jan 17, 2008)

well correct me of im wrong but isnt the cup about taste and apperance and high, etc, and not just PURE HIGH THC CONTENT? 

i would think weed connosours would be a bit particular about their fine herb beside the fact of having something that is all HIGH AND ALL GETTING FUCKED. 

im sure the 12 percent cup winner was tasty, and had great flavor. id imagine it would STILL get you fucked up. 

whats all this big dick swinging contest anyways.... high thc content who cares, any weed will get you high.


----------



## statik (Jan 18, 2008)

I have read that Warlock, from Magus Genetics... was field tested by some state troopers near rhode island.....it supposedly had a 29% THC value...the absolute highest I have ever heard of...a buddy told me he got a hold of some once...the hairs where tanish pink...and he said it's the best stuff he's ever smoked...a hybrid of the same strain is Double Dutch...bred for a better yield without loss of potency...


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 18, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


 Wow man chill out. He wants a good high. Dont we all.


----------



## BigGuyinRI (Jan 19, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> wow, you need to smoke a more relaxing strain. Im curious to know what strain will fuck me up the most too. Id also like to know what strain will make every slut spread her legs. And no I dont feel wrong for this. Its what I want. What are you growing your weed for? to look at it. or smoke it and get fucked up.


When I pick a strain I look at several factors.
1. Indoor or outdoor
2. Yield
3. Resistance to disease
4. Flavor/aroma
5. The overall look of the plant
6. Others recommendation
7. Harvest time
8. THC content(nothing below 10, nothing above 20)

My next crop will be K.C. Brains Mango

I've smoked White Widow that made me into basically a piece of furniture with a pulse for an hour. I've smoked Nevilles Haze that made me confused and weird. Their are alot of ways to enjoy marijuana other than just getting as blazed as possible. Ever try to do complex tasks after a blunt of some ill weed, like drive? Its just plain stupid and scares me that their are people out on the same roads as myself and my wife who do.
Just be responsible is all I'm saying. A "What Fs me up the most?" post seems very juvenile.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 19, 2008)

I have hawaiian snow going now it has almost 24% thc and the smell and taste we all love so much!


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Half joint of great white widow will get 3 people baked, it's got to be at least 18%


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

Potency is something to consider, especialy when growing/breeding for medical purposes. Even in that case, I don't think potency should be the ONLY concern. There are over 40 different cannabinoids....and only a few get you high. Yet, many of them do other things...like react with THC to make the high "up" (sativa's) or "down" (indicas) While other's react to make the high last longer...or make the person take longer to feel the enthogenic effect (creeper weed). Then theres terpinoids...science has discovered that they may help FIGHT OFF AND PREVENT SEVERAL TYPES OF CANCER! And the DEA and FDA claim cannabis has no medicinal value?


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Cannabis obviously has no medical use. Everyone who says they have pain and smoke cannabis to relieve it are just stoner drug addicts that are criminals. It is also as dangerous and as addicting as Cocaine and heroin, so with that I really can understand why its a schedule 1 drug. Only gangsters and druggies grow it.

I hate the United States, except for California. More power to Cannabis, man. 

Take a seed and stick it in some dirt. You're now a criminal that deserves life imprisonment.. Fuckin psychos the states are.


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't be irrational dude, the US is better off than most of the world


----------



## krillianred (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont think you'll get life in prison for growing weed in california. 

unless youre a fucking mass farmer with like 400 plants growing fields... then youre into trafficing, which is a federal offense. 

though if the cops found a few plants here in cali, most of the time from what others have gone through and what my attorney has told us is that they pull the plants or just confiscate them, along with all ur growing equipment. 

slap on the wrist.

they'll also prob have you go through some substance abuse group meetings program. 

but thats it. its because the founders of california were a bunch of potheads.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 19, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> Cannabis obviously has no medical use. Everyone who says they have pain and smoke cannabis to relieve it are just stoner drug addicts that are criminals. It is also as dangerous and as addicting as Cocaine and heroin, so with that I really can understand why its a schedule 1 drug. Only gangsters and druggies grow it.
> 
> I hate the United States, except for California. More power to Cannabis, man.
> 
> Take a seed and stick it in some dirt. You're now a criminal that deserves life imprisonment.. Fuckin psychos the states are.


choke on a dick..


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> Cannabis obviously has no medical use. Everyone who says they have pain and smoke cannabis to relieve it are just stoner drug addicts that are criminals. It is also as dangerous and as addicting as Cocaine and heroin, so with that I really can understand why its a schedule 1 drug. Only gangsters and druggies grow it.
> 
> I hate the United States, except for California. More power to Cannabis, man.
> 
> Take a seed and stick it in some dirt. You're now a criminal that deserves life imprisonment.. Fuckin psychos the states are.


A little Senator John Mcain? Wasn't him that said medi pot was "Cheech and Chong medicine." ? And then someone else said Cali voters didnt know what they were realy voting for...and were "dupped" into passing 215. Uh, if you read the law....it's pretty clear on what we voted for...just not how we would run things once it was passed.


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont think people understand your post Hippieman...they think you ment what ya said back there...


----------



## krillianred (Jan 19, 2008)

ok wtf is going on here now?


----------



## buzzza (Jan 19, 2008)

back to strains - 
matanuska thunderfuck is sposed to be the highest, very 
rare tho. however matanuska tundra is available. (i believe)

g-13 is supposed to be knock out bud.

anything above 15% with extremely high yield, or best u rollitupers can find?


----------



## starchland (Jan 20, 2008)

i personally think its mostly bullshit...22%...'oh depending where you get it' come on there are so many factors its impossible to put a # on that bullshit come on!!!


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 20, 2008)

Just to clarify, I'm a strong supporter of cannabis. That was sarcasm. I find most laws regarding cannabis, excluding the medical marijuana one, to be absolutely baffling and contradicting to say the least. Oh yah, my friend just received 10 G13 Skunks but he is saying he'll try it sometime in the future.


----------



## mingusdew (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree..it'd be nice to get the most knock you on your ass strain...but It is nice if the plant is gorgeous aswell.

When I shop around(Im still on bagseed myself)...I look for exotic flavors or colors..

Blue Mystic, Shaman..Warlock, Strawberry Cough..mmm you gotta think of bag appeal man!

Plus, some buds are just not as dense, and kind of unwanted IMO,

I had never seen the Urban Organix site, have you guys seen this one? Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online

I like the idea that its canadian, and canadian strains did well over at the CCup recently...was probably gonna go with one of their "flagship" strains


----------



## gotdemgurns? (Jan 21, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


isnt that why we all smoke? to get high? so i asked what would do it the best with the smallest quantity. that sorta question is not why pot is demonized and neither is it because of people like me... get a life fag


----------



## gotdemgurns? (Jan 21, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> wow, you need to smoke a more relaxing strain. Im curious to know what strain will fuck me up the most too. Id also like to know what strain will make every slut spread her legs. And no I dont feel wrong for this. Its what I want. What are you growing your weed for? to look at it. or smoke it and get fucked up.


yeah fool now thats what im talkin bout.


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Jan 21, 2008)

G-13 Haze pretty potent !!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 22, 2008)

&#8221;One sergeant told me the reason Marines died in Iraq is because I smoked marijuana,&#8221; lmfao das deep.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> One sergeant told me the reason Marines died in Iraq is because I smoked marijuana, lmfao das deep.


This is their made up propaganda bullshit theory that the afgahni weed sales allow them to buy guns and ammo to stop people buying weed and to stop soldiers from being tempted into smoking some.
99% of soldiers in the vietnam war smoked weed,you lost that war because half the time you dropped bombs on your own soldiers and the men didnt really want to even be there.

This is all bullshit.

90% of the gun money for any third world terrorists comes from opium and cocaine sales.
How can someone who grows their own weed in a cupboard be helping to fund gun trafficking?
The small amount of weed farmers that do actually work for al quedea only supply the al queda with weed to smoke.
Weed does not fund terrorism.
Theres not enough profit in weed to buy f all only in opium and heroin


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> This is their made up propaganda bullshit theory that the afgahni weed sales allow them to buy guns and ammo to stop people buying weed and to stop soldiers from being tempted into smoking some.
> 99% of soldiers in the vietnam war smoked weed,you lost that war because half the time you dropped bombs on your own soldiers and the men didnt really want to even be there.
> 
> This is all bullshit.
> ...


`lol

lets not forget the fact that most of the worlds guns are made in the U.S. if they really didnt want all this terrorism they would stop investing into war. and start investing into the econemy and evolution of the human race.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> `lol
> 
> lets not forget the fact that most of the worlds guns are made in the U.S. if they really didnt want all this terrorism they would stop investing into war. and start investing into the econemy and evolution of the human race.


That is true but i think youll find that most of the al queadas guns are russian


----------



## jolly8541 (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought we were doing a strain review? Check it out y'all, I don't know about the rest of you but I come to this site to research marijuana. Why, because I believe that many people on this site have first hand knowledge of growing marijuana and have EXPERIENCE that I can learn from. 

What I don;t do is come to this site to trade political insight, or to discuss military affairs with those people who do not have first hand knowledge of the subject. Why? Because most people are talking out their ass and have no clue wtf they're speaking on. 

I think we need to find some weed that will help a mutherFuker remember wtf they're talking about.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

jolly8541 said:


> I thought we were doing a strain review? Check it out y'all, I don't know about the rest of you but I come to this site to research marijuana. Why, because I believe that many people on this site have first hand knowledge of growing marijuana and have EXPERIENCE that I can learn from.
> 
> What I don;t do is come to this site to trade political insight, or to discuss military affairs with those people who do not have first hand knowledge of the subject. Why? Because most people are talking out their ass and have no clue wtf they're speaking on.
> 
> I think we need to find some weed that will help a mutherFuker remember wtf they're talking about.


Your right that the above wasn't on topic but it was posted and not deleted by the moderators so it is my duty to stick up for the fact that the army and the government is making anti weed allegations and spreading new propaganda among the public and their own soldiers.

As to us not knowing wtf we are talking about i am thinking that you should probably be lining up on parade soon shouldn't you


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 22, 2008)

mingusdew said:


> I agree..it'd be nice to get the most knock you on your ass strain...but It is nice if the plant is gorgeous aswell.
> 
> When I shop around(Im still on bagseed myself)...I look for exotic flavors or colors..
> 
> ...


 

Hey. thanks for the heads up. Ive ordered from Nirvana before, but I wanted a new batch of seeds that were you know upper crust. And looks like this is a solid link, I mean everyones got tasty pictures of strains on their site, but these guys have a fuckin grow journal for each strain with solid clear pics from germ to harvest. I mean I just went through like 5 journals that were better than most pros on here, and it was just to sell individual strains. theres a journal for almost every strain. To me thats quality, Im ordering a few from here.
examples:

HIGHGRADE DISCUSSION FORUMS - Avalanche Grofile


HIGHGRADE DISCUSSION FORUMS - BLACK PEARL *Chronic HYDRO Style


----------



## jolly8541 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hell no nat, I did my time and now I'm Smokin' dope, jumpin rope and loving jesus...lol


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ice 2000 is nice as well as AK-47, as far as White Widow goes...there are breeders that have WW strains that have 12% all the way to 30% so whatever you choose will be good. I'd go with some thing you like over potency any day... because Sativa's and Indica's have different effects... Kali Mist is an Awesome sativa that will make you want to read a book or something. Most indicas are considered the couch lock... and they flower quicker.


----------



## speedhabit (Jan 23, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


 
We like weed because we like drugs, hes looking for the strongest drug, chill the fuck out dude, you sound like a deek


----------



## buzzza (Jan 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^same quote from bigguy (but i cant find it!)
nothing beats quantity. xcept quality. its ur poor personal definition of quality that makes u think how u do. (dumb)
y not have an eighth of shyt thatll fuck u up as much as a 1/2 oz of other shit? less time consuming, and less blunt wraps wasted (and less illegal). and y do YOU PERSONALLY smoke weed? cuz it tastes like candy? true, thats cool but id rather have quality weed than have tasty weed. if i really had to choose.........


----------



## mingusdew (Jan 26, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> Hey. thanks for the heads up. Ive ordered from Nirvana before, but I wanted a new batch of seeds that were you know upper crust. And looks like this is a solid link, I mean everyones got tasty pictures of strains on their site, but these guys have a fuckin grow journal for each strain with solid clear pics from germ to harvest. I mean I just went through like 5 journals that were better than most pros on here, and it was just to sell individual strains. theres a journal for almost every strain. To me thats quality, Im ordering a few from here.
> examples:
> 
> HIGHGRADE DISCUSSION FORUMS - Avalanche Grofile
> ...



Oh RIGHT??? That's what I thought...I mean the site speaks for itself, plus Canuck strains are great already...fucking A that black pearl is gorgeous isn't it? 

That Cluster bomb is seriously something I am looking into. *PM me if you start a grow from their stock!!!*


----------



## exzile (Mar 3, 2008)

wow u guys go into some deep shit about weed. i just buy it and smoke it and have fun, i didnt kno that weed had all this deep shit behind it, with terrorist and all that crap, and if u live where i live, its not about the strain, its about what poeple call the weed, like kamerish, kine buds, and hydro. people around here are so fucking stupid about the shit, they never researched it or anything, im probably the first one around here to do this, and they are gonna freak when they try my shit, becuz ive learned so much off this site its ridicoulous(good way). the name for any weed thats different color is called chrismas bud cuz all people around here are stupid. im thinking about growing some blue mystic. if people see some purple ass bud, which theyve never seen before, theyd think its the hardst shit around and could seel a gram for about 20 bucks, (thats how much KB goes around here). so i think the way the weed looks has importance to, it all depends if ur selling or smoking it and what people know around u, especially wen ur selling to black people that are dumb and live off of welfare. well this is my point of view on it becuz of were i live, but everyone lives in diffrent places, and have different kinds of people. i just live where everyone is a dumbass.  just thought id through this in there for u guys reading this, so maybe ull think that everyone has a diffrent opinion on which is better thc, looks, smell , taste. its all about what kind of people are using it.


----------



## GrowinBomb707 (Dec 14, 2008)

drgreenthumbormd said:


> Medicine Women-33%, Sugar-27%, Def Leparcon-22%, lollipop-29%, dubble bubble-34% and my personal favorite out of them all...A.O.T.A. or All Of The Above- 38%+ depending on outdoor or indoor... Its only found in the special dispensary's around nor-cal... As far as seeds go...Why bother? GET CLONES!!!


lol that is an absolutly rediculas post.. maybe do a little research before blabing compleatly false info.. people look to this site for help and facts, not some jackass spouting off some junk his buddy claims his mom sisters bestfriends cousins dad knows a guy who grew a plant with 33% thc... your a moron and you dont belong on this site


----------



## GrowinBomb707 (Dec 14, 2008)

statik said:


> I have read that Warlock, from Magus Genetics... was field tested by some state troopers near rhode island.....it supposedly had a 29% THC value...the absolute highest I have ever heard of...a buddy told me he got a hold of some once...the hairs where tanish pink...and he said it's the best stuff he's ever smoked...a hybrid of the same strain is Double Dutch...bred for a better yield without loss of potency...


im a week and a half away from a warlock harvest, i have heard the same thing... ill update you on the smoke report


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

if your a week and a half away then post some pics bro


----------



## Titan4jah (Dec 14, 2008)

BigGuyinRI said:


> When I pick a strain I look at several factors.
> 1. Indoor or outdoor
> 2. Yield
> 3. Resistance to disease
> ...


 

ya that guys a fool fer sure, how could weed make a slut spread her legs? i thought you had ta have smarts, swag, looks,and a fuckin job lol 


i look for some of the same things as you too bro,
1. indica or sativa and strain
2.what others think
3.pest/disease resistance
4.flower time
5.yeild
6. density of nugs 
7. flavor
8.resin production
9. and finally thc count

as far as MY most potent strain my space qween has an astonishing peak out of a 28-33 percent "told to me by the breeder: its a cin99 and somethin eles i think romulan.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Barney's Violator Kush- 22%


----------



## poopypantspaul (Dec 14, 2008)

powerplant is 23 i think. high yield. bcseeds worked slick for me.


----------



## buds o' plenty (Dec 14, 2008)

poopypantspaul said:


> powerplant is 23 i think. high yield. bcseeds worked slick for me.


----------



## Gutter (Dec 15, 2008)

bigguyinri said:


> nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna f**k you up the most. Right buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna f me up the most?"


pow!!! Right in the kisser!!!


----------



## Sellasie I (Dec 28, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> wow, you need to smoke a more relaxing strain. Im curious to know what strain will fuck me up the most too. Id also like to know what strain will make every slut spread her legs. And no I dont feel wrong for this. Its what I want. What are you growing your weed for? to look at it. or smoke it and get fucked up.


X2 homie


----------



## Sellasie I (Dec 28, 2008)

krillianred said:


> well correct me of im wrong but isnt the cup about taste and apperance and high, etc, and not just PURE HIGH THC CONTENT?
> 
> i would think weed connosours would be a bit particular about their fine herb beside the fact of having something that is all HIGH AND ALL GETTING FUCKED.
> 
> ...


Not me! I wish lol


----------



## Titan4jah (Dec 29, 2008)

Sellasie I said:


> Not me! I wish lol


 

your not rastafari at all.


----------



## Joemuz (Dec 29, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> actually white widow is only 12%


----------



## hazedayz (Dec 29, 2008)

nevils haze g13


----------



## Discolexic (Dec 29, 2008)

Does it really matter? We may never know.


----------



## coldme (Dec 29, 2008)

nyc sour diesel is the highest


----------



## Discolexic (Dec 29, 2008)

I heard it was a new strain called OG Sour Chemawg Widow Lights 47 Herer Butt Hair Sense!


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm growing alaskan ice. I think it's the greenhouse seeds highest thc content strain.


----------



## Sellasie I (Dec 29, 2008)

Titan4jah said:


> your not rastafari at all.


Descendant from the Almighty Bobo Tribe


----------



## anavarroma (May 7, 2009)

coldme said:


> nyc sour diesel is the highest


 Euforia Unlimited by BC seeds has the highest THC content you can find currently (2009) the THC percentage on that plant is 36%!!! Nothing i´ve heard of can beat that.

A


----------



## Joker' (May 7, 2009)

Wow Seriously Anavarrroma? Can You Send Me A Link? Thank You.


----------



## shalie4200 (May 7, 2009)

they say the highest recorded test was only 26-28 % anything else they are liying so nothing in the 30's or 40's just go with some HASH  highest thc content i know of 100% lol


----------



## jonezin (May 30, 2009)

shalie4200 said:


> they say the highest recorded test was only 26-28 % anything else they are liying so nothing in the 30's or 40's just go with some HASH  highest thc content i know of 100% lol


I read this whole thread already but I don't remember if this was posted yet or not since I've read several of these types of threads lately.

Anyway, BC Seeds claims this Jedi is 41% THC. They also claim their White Widow is 30%+ THC. I don't believe a word they say personally. If you read the descriptions of all of their strains you'll figure out why I don't believe them. http://bcseeds.com/p140/JEDI-41-PERCENT-THC-BUD/product_info.html


----------



## KaityD.<3 (Jun 2, 2009)

highest i have heard of was a clone extract, so they probably twisted and turned the genes, but the THC percent was at 98.3%


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys forgot about barneys farm LSD with a whopping 24% THC, i hear its strong as hell.


----------



## KP2 (Jun 2, 2009)

KaityD.<3 said:


> highest i have heard of was a clone extract, so they probably twisted and turned the genes, but the THC percent was at 98.3%


way to make a first impression. clone extract? 98%?

if you don't know, don't lie to make yourself look "cool".


----------



## chemdawg (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I don't know what the THC content is but the OG Kush I'm smoking is the most potent thing I'v ever grown. Bar none!Blitheringly potent and of the 11 seeds I got 11 popped and produced only females, no males and more importantly no hermies

I have a problem with the whole tHC numbers game. If the best hashes in the world like Nepalese Temple Balls and Kashmiri come in at 12%-15% how is it possible for buds to have anyhthing like 28%?


----------



## TRICKKY (Jun 3, 2009)

chemdawg said:


> I have a problem with the whole tHC numbers game. If the best hashes in the world like Nepalese Temple Balls and Kashmiri come in at 12%-15% how is it possible for buds to have anyhthing like 28%?


I'm a bit perplexed myself! 

See it ain't all about the THC, I might have missed it but nobody seems to have mentioned cannabidiol (CBD)???

White widow has quite a high CBD content which is why although the THC is USUALLY around the 12% mark it is still a kick ass strain.

As for Hashish, in the process of making hash most of the THC degarades into CBD which is why hash(CBD) generally gives you the couch look stone and buds(THC) give you the soaring up high.


----------



## TRICKKY (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh and that's broadly speaking before anyone has a pop 

My point is tho ( to the original poster ) you should look into the properties and effects of both CBD and THC to truly gauge the potency of each variety and then decide what it is you want to grow.


----------



## TRICKKY (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm

Useful info.


----------



## jayman77 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you want strong pot, go for a natural equilateral variety. Something is natural to the equator. When flowering be sure to include UVB spectrum in your grow room. If you don't know about UVB, read up. It makes ALL the difference in the world.


----------



## jayman77 (Jun 3, 2009)

For a bunch of "growers", none of ya seems to know how THC is actually produced. You can't generalize THC %. THC must be created with UVB. UVB takes the CBD and CBN in MJ creates THC, that's why plants that come from closer equator are strongest natural varieties. Further away from the equator you get, less UVB in the spectrum which equals lower THC content. Indoor grow lights ( HPS or MH) don't have enough of the UVB spectrum to fully realize the THC potential of any variety, regardless of strain. So, in order to fully actualize your THC potential you will need to include UVB (reptile lights) in your grow room during the flowering phase, and ONLY when resin starts to develope. Any sooner could burn the leaves.


----------



## KP2 (Jun 3, 2009)

jayman77 said:


> If you don't know about UVB, read up. It makes ALL the difference in the world.


no it does not. i experimented with suplemental uvb for two years and found absolutely no difference in product with or without.


----------



## KP2 (Jun 3, 2009)

jayman77 said:


> For a bunch of "growers", none of ya seems to know how THC is actually produced. You can't generalize THC %. THC must be created with UVB. UVB takes the CBD and CBN in MJ creates THC, that's why plants that come from closer equator are strongest natural varieties. Further away from the equator you get, less UVB in the spectrum which equals lower THC content. Indoor grow lights ( HPS or MH) don't have enough of the UVB spectrum to fully realize the THC potential of any variety, regardless of strain. So, in order to fully actualize your THC potential you will need to include UVB (reptile lights) in your grow room during the flowering phase, and ONLY when resin starts to develope. Any sooner could burn the leaves.


actually time is what alters the compounds and causes them to break down. NOT uvb.

otherwise, hps flowered pot would have NO POTENCY unless suplemented with uvb. mh doesn't have enough uvb to be beneficial either, it a minimal.


----------



## shallrelicme (Jun 3, 2009)

This was a funny thread to read. People popping off I heard this had this % and this and that. It's all BS guys. Don't believe any of it. First off if you grow from seed then you are going to get some variety even from two plants that look like the same pheno, they are going to have varied levels of THC. There is really only one way to find out. Just grow it man. Oh and not everyone live in Cali. You elitest wankers get under my skin quick.


----------



## KP2 (Jun 3, 2009)

shallrelicme said:


> This was a funny thread to read. People popping off I heard this had this % and this and that. It's all BS guys. Don't believe any of it. First off if you grow from seed then you are going to get some variety even from two plants that look like the same pheno, they are going to have varied levels of THC. There is really only one way to find out. Just grow it man. Oh and not everyone live in Cali. You elitest wankers get under my skin quick.


most elite clones are severely over rated. i'll match either of my best creations against any cali clone any day and KNOW who's going to win. that's the point of going through seeds; finding that ONE individual that just totally blows the standard away.


----------



## HappySack (Jun 3, 2009)

Alaskan ice is 21.49%


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jun 12, 2009)

most white's are real high
trainwreck will couch-lock you real good


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Fuck thc its all about the cbd


----------



## max420thc (Jun 13, 2009)

my personal opinion .not that its worth much. 
alot of what a plant is going to be like is in how you grow it. 
if you take good genetics and grow it shitty .you will not get as good of results as someone who takes a mediocre plant and grows it well.
there is a reason AK 47 and white russian have won MULTIPLE CHAMPIONSHIPS over the last several decades.
start with a good building block. and grow it well. i use a product from advanced nutrients called scorpion juice.
it is expensive. but you only feed it to your mothers and clones every so often. so it goes a ways.
there is a noticable difference in my weeds potency versus the same weed grown out by others i know.
my weed is not as smelly because i must keep the smell beat down with ona gel..a great products if smell is a issue.
it will however reduce the smell on the bud ..right on the plant..it keeps you safe.that being said.my weed is ALOT more potent than others..because of how i grow it..and id have to contribute a large increase in potency due to the AN scorpion juice.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grFYYkAFsRo

everyone, watch that, he raises valid points. thc is bullshit, made my breeders to get you to buy their seeds, and governments to keep it illegal.


----------



## kingjames488 (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone seen that one on Bcseeds(i think) called "JEDI 41% THC bud" lmao.... right
but everything on that site is like 30% lol... why cant they jsut be honest :<


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Jun 13, 2009)

TRICKKY said:


> I'm a bit perplexed myself!
> 
> As for Hashish, in the process of making hash most of the THC degarades into CBD which is why hash(CBD) generally gives you the couch look stone and buds(THC) give you the soaring up high.


this is bullshit,.. and you dont know what youre talking about!!! its the other way around cbd turns in to thc,... but nothing turns into anything after the plant is harvested and no longer exposed to light particularly uvb and no longer conducting photosynthesis
furthermore, thc cannot get you high without the presence of cbd in certian ratios,... minimum of 1(cbd) to 100(thc),.. cbd actually comes first in the plants processes and later becomes thc, so it is basically undeveloped thc,.. but the undeveloped the, cbd, modifies how the developed thc is metabolized in our bodies
there is also cbn as well as a total of 14 cannibonids in cannibas, all of them working together,.... 
i am not aware of the particular mapping of every cannibonide, but im sure that this info is available somewhere, as we are dealing with the most researched and studied plant in the history of mankind


----------



## THE MAD SKUNKBURNER (Jun 26, 2009)

g-13 .28% , never smoked it do


----------



## angelsbandit (Jun 26, 2009)

None of you know the actual THC levels in the weed you grow or smoke - you take the seed vendors word on it.

Do you know if they really tested it at all? 
Do they test every batch of every strain?
Do all vendors use the same test methodology?  
Are all of your same strain plants exactly the same?
Are all the buds off the same plant exactly the same?

There are just too many variables involved to give an accurate THC level to expect.

Use seeds from a proven strain, do everything in your power to provide a near perfect growing environment and you will receive a good end result - that is all any of us can do.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 27, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> most white's are real high
> trainwreck will couch-lock you real good


couchlock?! waddaya'- growin hydro? 'cause the organic t.w. around here is rocket fuel! you can't be couchlocked when you're stuck to the ceiling!...I had some from the dispensary in san francisco that was obviously hydro, and yes! it was couchlock munchieville- that's the LAST time I will EVER buy from a dispensary!!!!!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 27, 2009)

I've noticed the other things-cbd, thcv,cbn.etc. make all the difference in high...it's a matter of profiles...I personally like the super low cbd freakout- geekout weed...I don't get paranoid on it; I just get a lot more(things) done!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 27, 2009)

if it were just a matter of thc level, you could get higher just by smoking MORE of the lower thc brand. but it don't work that way. you smoke more of the cheap stuff(or high cbd), and you just get sleepier. I'm still looking for that mythical "ceilingless high"(as if!) it's a tough job, and I SHOULD be getting some kind of government grant for ridiculous 'studies'-I figure at least $2.5 million oughtta' do.....I wish there were such a thing as ceilingless high- I'm really good at handling the harcore psychedelics(maybe a little too good), so the most rippin' insane high would be a pleasure; as opposed to cringing in the bushes like when I was a kid!


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok I can't read every page of this bullshit if you still need an answer anything from Tga is high potency and high resin content, I hope somebody already told you
White widow is a joke as are most white strains just hype...
30% thc bullshit don't lie to these newbs, if you have nothin constructive don't speak
If you don't have the damn carbin graph to prove it don't quote thc levels 
I hope you find what yyour lookin for, and please do your research don't take others word


----------



## mandrew757 (Jun 28, 2009)

I had Kali Mist that had about 30% + and G-13 that had about 28%+ .......but on the internet there is written that Kali mist has only 14-16%


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah so I take it you had a spare carbon graph to measure your bud's potency then, Mandrew? Seriously I don't get how regular people can just guess at what THC level their buds are and if that's something you are capable of doing why not make a business out of it considering how many people base their seeds purchases off of what the company says the THC percentage is. It's not all about THC, there are other cannabinoids that play a part in your high. That's the reason why I'm not that big of a fan of vaporizers because imo I get a more sativa type high (not knocking vaps I know the benefits they're just not my bag and I know the type of high I'm getting could be do due the type of vap. and the temp. it's at) from a vap when I compare to hits I take from a bong.


----------



## rabidcow (Jun 28, 2009)

holycrap. can we rename this thread to simply "best weed i ever smoked"? cuz i clicked this thred hoping to get some insight into what seeds i should purchase and where. maybe i m in wrong thread. but if anyody could recommend a strain i would be thankful. i was looking at SUPER LEMON HAZE FEMINISED from dr. chronic. any1 grown this? 
thx


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm growing jack's cleaner 2 and vortex...they'll get you high...the j.c.2 makes me feel like somebody turned the gravity down to moon level- you just float around! haven't smoke the vortex yet, but subcool says it's the trippiest...he doesn't mess with thc levels...he doesn't have to...his thc level is: you looking down at yourself; 'cause you're havin' an outta' body experience!


----------



## rabidcow (Jun 28, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I'm growing jack's cleaner 2 and vortex...they'll get you high...the j.c.2 makes me feel like somebody turned the gravity down to moon level- you just float around! haven't smoke the vortex yet, but subcool says it's the trippiest...he doesn't mess with thc levels...he doesn't have to...his thc level is: you looking down at yourself; 'cause you're havin' an outta' body experience!


 yay that post makes sense. where u get the beans from, the jack's cleaner 2
thx


----------



## Merlin11 (Jun 28, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I'm growing jack's cleaner 2 and vortex...they'll get you high...the j.c.2 makes me feel like somebody turned the gravity down to moon level- you just float around! haven't smoke the vortex yet, but subcool says it's the trippiest...he doesn't mess with thc levels...he doesn't have to...his thc level is: you looking down at yourself; 'cause you're havin' an outta' body experience!


 
Wow thats cool I didnt think anyone else had that experience. The first time I got high I was floating like crazy. It was wild. Never happened again? I would love to grow some floater bud!!


----------



## llexxiiii (Jul 11, 2009)

does anyone know how much THC is in haze?

and if u only smoke a nickel how long will it stay in my system


----------



## lingo16 (Jul 17, 2009)

I grow white widdow and alot of otherr shit like that sex shit and i am now groing a hybrid of it called white rhino if u grow it perfectly like u do sex it will get up to 30% thc content no joke even a like medium bowl or small zig zag joint will get even the biggest more fucked up then theyve ever been or will be except for salvia that shit makes u trip


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 17, 2009)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


 yo go easy dont be a fucking asshole man if he likes it for the high i mean thats y people do it to "feel good" and be able to sleep good


----------



## newbiereg420 (Jul 18, 2009)

i happen to think the gdp or the jack herer have a powerful high and they both taste good throughout the whole bowl not just the first hit every hit


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 18, 2009)

but an answer more relevant to this thread?
Jack Herer 20-25% THC


----------



## newbiereg420 (Jul 23, 2009)

that rating could be from one seed bank keep in mind some strains are made by more then one company and some strains from one company are grown differently then others % dont mean nothing to me its all just numbers if u ever watched the mj man on pot-tv he will tell u the same how does anyone measure a plants thc if anyone has a meter or some sort id like to have it lol. the best way to tell if you got good pot is to smoke it ive smoked swagg that was better of a high then some of the supposed special stuff every plant is grown different so all u can do is estimate a number u cant estimate a high either your stoned or not. like one guy said some ppl like different type of qaulitys then others some want to be stuck to there couch for 3 hours some want to feel alive and productive and get shit done some want seeds so they might be able to grow some dont want any. Light water nutes stress from one person could be a factor the fact is one person might be able to get a higher potency out of a strain then another


----------



## Energi2DMaX (Sep 28, 2009)

I say find bud you like best, good taste, potency and ease of growing ect, make some hashish or some oil get blasted


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 28, 2009)

So what im hearing is everybody likes different strains ther are almost to many choises


----------



## brainwarp (Sep 28, 2009)

BigGuyinRI: Please don't go ballistic on me too. Sounds like you could chill out a bit. Perhaps you assumed too much into his question. Isn't it possible that he HAS considered / IS considering quantity, quality, aesthetic values, etc, but is also considering high THC content? 

However, I would not put much faith into the numbers seed banks are claiming. I would use it only as a comparison within any given seed bank.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that I read somewhere about a particular bud that was tested and was 27.6 % THC. I don't remember the strain.


----------



## hotwheelszac (Sep 29, 2009)

This is an easy question.

OG Kush - 28% THC Content


----------



## sixtynineher (Oct 18, 2009)

I found one today that is on bcseeds.com that called oracle that was around 45% the price is waaaaaaayyyy to high but damn 45% Thats huge. I don't know if it's for real or not guess I will just have to buy it and see for my self. They say it's easy to grow so I guess I will see. I will let you know in a couple of months..


----------



## sixtynineher (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok after reading this page I will make sure to ask all seed banks how they came up with their numbers. I still may buy the plant I talked about above ^^^^^^^^^^ but will ask them how they came up with their numbers. Read this article it is very interesting.. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/76887-how-test-thc-honest-way-tutorial.html


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2010)

dunno how much this thc value matters anyway but i do remember seeing quite a few strains upto 25% that are kind of believable 
and a few that are not so believable

a canadian website claiming to have many strains between 30 and 45 % thc 

lol http://bcseeds.com/p176/Oracle-Bud/product_info.html

ORACLE BUD 45% THC 

white russian 22-24% serious seeds 
sugar haze 23% seedsman
pinaple chunk 25% barneys farm
lsd 24% barneys farm 
are a few of the more believable ones


----------



## athinkingperson (May 11, 2010)

the g 13 stains ...


----------



## fishman421 (May 12, 2010)

ffffffffuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkk the thc ratings......... just a marketing ploy


----------



## MrBuds.com (May 12, 2010)

I like ICE, you know the plant gets some crystals with a name like ICE. It actually won the cannabis cup in Amsterdam a few years back...its a strained based on northern lights and Afghani klush I believe. Ive seen some ICE plans that it looked like a frost of snow covered the buds. I think it had about 25% thc so definitely one of the more potent strains.


----------



## jon. (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha, you guys should do some research before answering this question, you shouldn't be disappointed.

http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p207/Annihilation-Bud---10-Pack/product_info.html

THC level %: 54.3%
Yield: 1970 g/m2

uhm yeah have fun with that, $7,000 for a 10 pack


----------



## betley09 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/product_info.php?id=f8be94b290727a9b9799174027fde3fd&currency=49&product_id=55
says 20-25%


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 6, 2010)

if you go to barneys seed farm, they claim the dr. witherspoon is 25% i dont know the thc of LA Confidential but i just harvested and am very pleased. low yield but crystal coated and very fibrous. its an afgan indica crossed with some other indica. captures the genetics of OG Kush


----------



## doctorD2 (Aug 6, 2010)

I developed a strain from Diesel and Jamaican, mostly Sativa. The new 1 hit quit!!!! THC alone will only put u to sleep! for true good feelin meds u also need CBN's and CBB's these usually will only come out during dark phase thats a big reason why they say harvest in the morning before the lights come on, well I have experimented with this and now I remove the plants after 12hrs dark place in dark and dry area for 24hrs. more so 36 hrs dark and chop! Holy shit, feel good, happy, energetic, long lasting, take 3 chokers and visit space!!!


----------



## nog (Aug 6, 2010)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


there are so many variables that affect the thc content of the finished product so its pointless asking. like this guy says pick a strain based on all the other stuff, and if you grow it well it will waste you.


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 6, 2010)

white widow is a must! gotta have co2 to take advantage of THC production!


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Aug 6, 2010)

doctorD2 said:


> I developed a strain from Diesel and Jamaican, mostly Sativa. The new 1 hit quit!!!! THC alone will only put u to sleep! for true good feelin meds u also need CBN's and CBB's these usually will only come out during dark phase thats a big reason why they say harvest in the morning before the lights come on, well I have experimented with this and now I remove the plants after 12hrs dark place in dark and dry area for 24hrs. more so 36 hrs dark and chop! Holy shit, feel good, happy, energetic, long lasting, take 3 chokers and visit space!!!


One disagreement THC does not put u to sleep it is the the higher CBD content that gets u sleepy. One word of advice if u aren't 100 percent sure of wat ur sayin u shood keep it to urself. CBB isn't even one of the known chemicals in pot. Do urself a favor a do a quick websearch before u try to sound intelligent.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Aug 6, 2010)

Destroyer - Cannabiogen


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Aug 6, 2010)

By the way I just realized how way off that dude is, and he supposedly developed a strain? THC degrades during light hours and regenerates during the dark period. Derrrrr.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Aug 6, 2010)

That's why u harvest after dark period. Who shood I slap for sendin u around so misinformed. Ur like a child in dark forest with no flashlight.


----------



## rchillem (Aug 14, 2010)

not really. just because it is white widow does not mean that it was all bred by the same grower. also many strains have a whole slew of different phenotypes, which is how strains are developed to begin with... so no it is not wierd at all.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 14, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> white widow is a must! gotta have co2 to take advantage of THC production!


People always say that but I don't think I've ever seen white widow that's top shelf. I see quite a bit of mid grade white widow. If it's so strong how come I never see any bomb white widow. I see top shelf train wreck, jack herer, strawberry cough, chem4, green crack, blue dream, etc all the time. So where is all this top shelf white widow?

(by top shelf I mean ~17% + thc)


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr nice - DEATH = 69% THC. One puff and your a goner.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

$999 elephant bud. 50% LOL


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 11, 2010)

cassinfo said:


> Mr nice - DEATH = 69% THC. One puff and your a goner.


Have anything to back that up with?


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 11, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> People always say that but I don't think I've ever seen white widow that's top shelf. I see quite a bit of mid grade white widow. If it's so strong how come I never see any bomb white widow. I see top shelf train wreck, jack herer, strawberry cough, chem4, green crack, blue dream, etc all the time. So where is all this top shelf white widow?
> 
> (by top shelf I mean ~17% + thc)


I don't know the contents, but I have seen some widow around town that was blowing the newer kush-crazed strains away.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 11, 2010)

whooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 11, 2010)

angelsbandit said:


> None of you know the actual THC levels in the weed you grow or smoke - you take the seed vendors word on it.
> 
> Do you know if they really tested it at all?
> Do they test every batch of every strain?
> ...


Thanks for the facts Captain Obvious


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to tighten up old boy the United states is the greatest place in the world to be no matter what the MJ laws are !!!!!!! we do have people dying for this great country of ours !!!


----------



## angelsbandit (Sep 12, 2010)

DownOnWax,

Why the need to be such an ass?
People asked questions, and I simply reminded them that there is no standard as far as the claims made my breeders.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am kinda new to this growing thing I currenlty have white castle and white widow from nirvana 64 days into flower. I was under the imrpession that it really has alot to do with The geans of the seeds and then all the rest had to do with the person grwoing it.

An example would be say I buy X seed from joeblowsseedssite.com The claim is it has 23% THC. So are you to belive that if you buy this seed toss in you yard and walk away for 5months your going to come back and get the weed with 23% THC your retarded. I dont see how any site can claim THC%. Sure if they are grown under perfect condtions with perfect lights perfect hydo then yes it can achive 23%.

So basicly What aq site tells you is a % of THC might be for them in the fishbowl grow they have going but to reproduce that effect everytime out side that isnt posable.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2010)

cassinfo said:


> Mr nice - DEATH = 69% THC. One puff and your a goner.


69% yeah rite, any buds over 25% i personally think are bullshit, if you want some mind blowing shit you got to work for it the highest percentage you can get is from budder 1st you got to make bho oil once you got that sorted then comes the tedious job of whipping it into budder it takes a bit of time and effort but the shit is mind blowing it has been tested between 87%-97% THC if you don't believe me google the shit and check out wiki it's all there.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 13, 2010)

The golden nugget 24% bred for people with high tolerance


----------



## alex420cali (Sep 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> People always say that but I don't think I've ever seen white widow that's top shelf. I see quite a bit of mid grade white widow. If it's so strong how come I never see any bomb white widow. I see top shelf train wreck, jack herer, strawberry cough, chem4, green crack, blue dream, etc all the time. So where is all this top shelf white widow?
> 
> (by top shelf I mean ~17% + thc)


well my WW is top notch dank organic bomb smoke 1 hit quit yo.


----------



## greentea39 (Sep 22, 2010)

_LSD from Barney's farm 24% THC 1.8% CBD if your Canadian or not in the States_, you can buy here http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/barneys-farm-lsd. great prices


----------



## hazemember (Sep 22, 2010)

pineapple chunk has the hightest thc with 25%
u can get the seeds from barneys farm...


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 22, 2010)

well i have to say that its harder to find "top shelf" WW because you need to really flower for a long time to get that extra oomph. some ppl may be in a rush or get fed up. but it can be very strong if done well. ofc i think trainwreck is amazing.




but i have some sour berry right now that is hella-strong. i literally needed to sit down twice after the first time i tried it, so that is saying something.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 22, 2010)

hazemember said:


> pineapple chunk has the hightest thc with 25%
> u can get the seeds from barneys farm...


Do they just claim it's 25% or have you actually seen some that is 25%? Lots of seed companies claim 25%, most are lying. 

The highest I've actually seen was a batch of strawberry cough that lab tested @ 24.5%.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 23, 2010)

THC varies too much from garden to garden...unless your actually sending your stuff to labs to be tested, your never going to really know the THC content......btw, people claimining they've got strains with above 22% or whatever, I call straight BS.....I've read on here 24%, 33%, 40%.....get the ^%&* outta here dude...your trying to tell me that A QUARTER OF YOUR TOTAL BUD is just thc crystals......I highly doubt that...as a matter of fact, most of the time, your very strong strains (ex. white widow) IS 12% because the resin is more concentrated....Show me ab lab test that says a bud is 33% and then I'll have something to go off of.........Pick a strain that has the qualities your looking for....Barneys Farm LSD is quite potent, as well as Jack the Ripper for TGA....and stop throwing out bogus THC numbers cuz all the do is hype people and fill people's head with incorrect information that at the end of the day makes real growers look at you like ur a dumbass!


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 23, 2010)

TwooDeff425 said:


> THC varies too much from garden to garden...unless your actually sending your stuff to labs to be tested, your never going to really know the THC content......btw, people claimining they've got strains with above 22% or whatever, I call straight BS.........I've read on here 24%, 33%, 40%.....get the ^%&* outta here dude...your trying to tell me that A QUARTER OF YOUR TOTAL BUD is just thc crystals......I highly doubt that...as a matter of fact, most of the time, your very strong strains (ex. white widow) IS 12% because the resin is more concentrated....Show me ab lab test that says a bud is 33% and then I'll have something to go off of.........


Keep an eye on harborside san jose's menu. They lab test bud. The strawberry cough lab tests over 20% consistently. I've seen a batch that lab tested @ 24.5%. Never seen anything higher than that, but up to 25% is possible.


----------



## doctorD2 (Sep 24, 2010)

You should do some research before trying to sound intelligent!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD2 (Sep 24, 2010)

dr. greenthumbz said:


> By the way I just realized how way off that dude is, and he supposedly developed a strain? THC degrades during light hours and regenerates during the dark period. Derrrrr.


You should do some research before trying to sound intelligent!!!!!!! Dont know how stoned u are but nobody said thc degrades during light, but THC and Cannibinoids are increased in extended periods of darkness after flush prior to clip!!!!!


----------



## doctorD2 (Sep 24, 2010)

dr. greenthumbz said:


> That's why u harvest after dark period. Who shood I slap for sendin u around so misinformed. Ur like a child in dark forest with no flashlight.


Why is it U only respond or post negative shit and stupid shit try to sound like a head, I think you wish you were heady, but that wont happen till u get your head out o ass.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 24, 2010)

THC and CBD testing has been developed here in CA, Steep Hill Lab is an example. Top flowers are testing around 25% THC, and that is about as high is it gets. Bubble hash, or other concentrates have been tested at 60% and higher levels of THC. 

What is important to remember is that there are hundreds of cannabinoids in Cannabis flowers, and the total affect is a combination of THC, CBD, CBN, terpenes, and more.

Strongest strains; according to lab tests are usually Sour D or OG Kush. This, of course, greatly depends on how it was grown.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just about all strains you buy now have high THC contents. Most seeds are in the 15-25% range.


----------



## rastakolnikov (Sep 24, 2010)

Um, no seeds are in the 15-25% range


----------



## 8erich2 (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm growing this shit called titan's haze. I grew it before this is great it has 25 % THC it's from flying dutchmen. it starts out very very very slow it takes like 3 weeks to get out of the seedling stage which is unheard of. it's mostly sativa. it's skunk # 1 and original haze. there must be something diffrent in there seeds because i've smoked thoughs two strains before and even though they were good they weren't even close to as good as these seeds.


----------



## 8erich2 (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm a recovering heroin addict you have no idea what you are talking about. weed helped me get off heroin. helped so i can sleep and eat theres a medical use. What are you a cop or something.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 25, 2010)

8erich2 said:


> i'm a recovering heroin addict you have no idea what you are talking about. weed helped me get off heroin. helped so i can sleep and eat theres a medical use. What are you a cop or something.


Whoa buddy...Who is this aimed at, and what are you responding to? And yes, Cannabis is one of the best for people recovering from heroin or oxy, that's a fact. When your skin gets a crawling and you can't sleep, a fat dose of CBD will help you rest.

No one ever meant to imply that the seeds are actually 20% THC, just the potential within them.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 27, 2010)

Ronjohn7779 said:


> Just about all strains you buy now have high THC contents. Most seeds are in the 15-25% range.


No, most seed companies just claim that in order to get you to buy their seeds. Very few strains actually have the capability to test out over 20%. 

People who haven't seen that much actual lab tested bud would be very surprised. It's extremely rare to find bud that tests higher than 16% thc. Most top shelf bud tests out between 10-14% thc. 

And I don't want to hear from anyone nonsense about me only smoking ditch weed. No, I'm talking about lab tested bud in top bay area clubs. It's about as good as it gets. Most buds just have a lower thc content than you probably think they do. Claims from seed companies about the potential thc content are largely bullshit. 

If you ever see a seed company claiming that their strain tests out above 25% thc then they are for sure lying to you. Buyer be ware.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 27, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> No, most seed companies just claim that in order to get you to buy their seeds. Very few strains actually have the capability to test out over 20%.
> 
> People who haven't seen that much actual lab tested bud would be very surprised. It's extremely rare to find bud that tests higher than 16% thc. Most top shelf bud tests out between 10-14% thc.
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom words of truth from dr kone. Go bay area testing! Steep Hill!


----------



## rastakolnikov (Sep 27, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> No, most seed companies just claim that in order to get you to buy their seeds. Very few strains actually have the capability to test out over 20%.
> 
> People who haven't seen that much actual lab tested bud would be very surprised. It's extremely rare to find bud that tests higher than 16% thc. Most top shelf bud tests out between 10-14% thc.
> 
> ...


+Rep for the Truth


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah i'm very skeptical about strains that claim over 20% i mean the exact genetic tweaking that goes into that along with the proper testing you have to do to prove it -- i'm not sure many banks can handle that.




however im going to amsterdam this winter and im extremely excited to hit up the shops where there actually MIGHT be bud with 25% thc!


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 27, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> yeah i'm very skeptical about strains that claim over 20% i mean the exact genetic tweaking that goes into that along with the proper testing you have to do to prove it -- i'm not sure many banks can handle that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck finding something that potent. If you do, please tell us. The best stuff never leaves the circles, worldwide truth. I personally find the Cannabinoid profile, or sum of all Cannabinoids, to be of more importance than just the THC percent. The other Cannabinoids work synergistically with THC to alter and increase it's affect, and some Cannabinoids have affects that are very different, compared to THC. Cannabinoid profile is determined by a combination on genetics and environment. I need a some CBD with that THC.


----------



## drlearysbud (Sep 27, 2010)

If THC percentage is that important just stick with making hash....although high THC rates are nice the plants more of a elegant wine....where as hash is some Johnny Walker.....lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 27, 2010)

drlearysbud said:


> If THC percentage is that important just stick with making hash....although high THC rates are nice the plants more of a elegant wine....where as hash is some Johnny Walker.....lol


Honestly, IMO, the difference between 22% THC and 24% THC or whatever is pretty meaningless for anything but a 'pissing contest'. The overall affects vary greatly depending on the total Cannabinoid profile. 

I love hash, and would refer to flowers as beer (or wine), and hash as booze, not to degrade either because it is all about quality for both. Great flowers are great, Great hash is great. And like he just said; if it ain't strong enough, then smoke bubble.


----------



## cateros (Dec 19, 2010)

SmokerE said:


> From what I have read greenhouse is the original breeders of white widow I'm pretty sure...so the 12% mark would be right. If that is the case the rest are just name stealing.


 Actually 12% is the potency a first time grower who at least pays attention to ph, nutrient strength ,and adheres to a strict lighting schedule can expect to from white widow seeds from GHS as it is a moderate difficulty plant to grow but ever single time I have picked up white widow from a grower of expert or better skills its more in the 15-18% range. I have noticed that ghs lists there potency's based on what the lowest potency plant will produce in any successful grow because I have seen people pick up Great white shark which is supposed to be around 14% thc and grow it into bud that is well over 20% total 1 toke dope, its possible they may have just gotten a seed which provided a plant of exceptional genetics but I see it happen way to often, Another example is in my current grow I have a clone of hollands hope wich is supposed to be only a 12%thc strain and the test bud I took which was about 3 weeks early is already well over 12%. So thc listings are bunk they are only a rough estimate of what the plant will produce in the average home growers setup the better your grow enviroment ,nute quality and overall skills at reading exactly what the plant needs and the higher your potency gets


----------



## cateros (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Good luck finding something that potent. If you do, please tell us. The best stuff never leaves the circles, worldwide truth. I personally find the Cannabinoid profile, or sum of all Cannabinoids, to be of more importance than just the THC percent. The other Cannabinoids work synergistically with THC to alter and increase it's affect, and some Cannabinoids have affects that are very different, compared to THC. Cannabinoid profile is determined by a combination on genetics and environment. I need a some CBD with that THC.


Well I would check into world of seed landrace collection they are offering up pure unmodified genetics from around the world and most are being shown as have thc % betweeen 18-24% and from everything I have ever read concerning the history of cannabis the original pure strain landraces were the most potent but not the most flavourfull or high yielding most of our breeding has been using these genetics to provide potency when crossed into a strain of higher yield but lower potency, so I feel its possible to get strains that produce bud that is 24% or higher but dont expect much more then 30-50g per plant grown in a standard 30day veg .


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

cateros said:


> Actually 12% is the potency a first time grower who at least pays attention to ph, nutrient strength ,and adheres to a strict lighting schedule can expect to from white widow seeds from GHS as it is a moderate difficulty plant to grow but ever single time I have picked up white widow from a grower of expert or better skills its more in the 15-18% range. I have noticed that ghs lists there potency's based on what the lowest potency plant will produce in any successful grow because I have seen people pick up Great white shark which is supposed to be around 14% thc and grow it into bud that is well over 20% total 1 toke dope, its possible they may have just gotten a seed which provided a plant of exceptional genetics but I see it happen way to often, Another example is in my current grow I have a clone of hollands hope wich is supposed to be only a 12%thc strain and the test bud I took which was about 3 weeks early is already well over 12%. So thc listings are bunk they are only a rough estimate of what the plant will produce in the average home growers setup the better your grow enviroment ,nute quality and overall skills at reading exactly what the plant needs and the higher your potency gets


So you have the ability to test your THC percentages?

Also, I am pretty sure that the strain can't have varying potency...especially clones. I dont know how you have come to these conclusions, but I dont agree with your line of thinking.

I agree that the %'s are quite imperfect, but...thinking you can change the potency by growing methods is taking even further liberties with the way things are.


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 3, 2011)

I smoked that death but now i'm back to life!


----------



## AndyK (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread is way old. For anyone still interested if any of you were to test your buds that are supposedly 25% you would find you are very wrong. For Cannabis structure the very highest thc content could be is about 25%. If someone claims higher they are mistaken or lying. Contact Steep Hill Labs and ask them what the highest % they have seen on any flower is. When you walk into a club that has actually had their buds tested the dankest OG Kush you have ever seen in your life will still only be somewhere like 17%.
http://steephilllab.com/services/potency-analysis/
http://www.eastbayexpress.com/LegalizationNation/archives/2011/02/18/so-who-is-testing-the-weed-testers


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 15, 2011)

^^this is the answer to the entire thread, well done andy


----------



## Draper (Apr 22, 2011)

grower1991 said:


> The strongest pot I've seen around here is a strain called Chemo. Don't know who has seeds.


I know what you are talking about. I had that back in like 1999 or 2000 (last time I saw it). I was out of the UW lab where they grow medical for cancer patients. It was off-the chain. The flowers looked like small cherry tomatoes and had purple and red hairs.


----------



## sensiman (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys really want to know what the highest reported THC level is ? Ok than hold on to your chairs it is a whooping 36.8% yes you heard right it was a Northern lights #1 and the test was done by Dr. Hornby . Hope this helps ...


----------



## luciferateme (Apr 24, 2011)

i dont always buy my seeds based on the thc but they normally have a high content anyway, white berry 15-18%, motavation ?, blue cheese 18%. i like a bit of flavour in my smoke ut any of these strains will get you stoned, but not too couchlocked. the motavation is a gorgeous smoke and i never did find out what the thc level was.
dont really uy into the thc levels written on the sites but the ones i do trust more are the ones that state min and max thc levels. ill be starting a laughing buddha and a sweet tooth grow soon (barneys). anyone grown these?
good thread though lots of good info!


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Apr 25, 2011)

i think thc content is a total scam. they never show you the numbers and data from the gas spectrometer that they allegedly use for the calculations of thc percentages


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 26, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> i think thc content is a total scam. they never show you the numbers and data from the gas spectrometer that they allegedly use for the calculations of thc percentages


I go to the lab, they show me all the numbers (actually peaks) that I want to see, and I studied GC/MS in college. Just because you aren't privy doesn't meant that science isn't real. Steep Hill Lab is leading MMj towards self regulation. Don't hate.


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Apr 26, 2011)

whoa defensive are we? oh yea forgot that you work there and are defending your business...personally i dont care who you are.
i never said science wasnt real. but spitting out numbers without telling us your measurents is pretty flawed im not going to lie. its not like the scientists that invented pcr reactions kept the technique all to themselves. they were more than thrilled to present their findings to the scientific community for review and evaluation. imo what you guys are doing is not science.


----------



## Ww58 (Apr 26, 2011)

got some sour tsunami seeds with 9% thc but a staggering 9% cbd as well


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 26, 2011)

Ww58 said:


> got some sour tsunami seeds with 9% thc but a staggering 9% cbd as well


nice. the actual #s will vary significantly depending on grow.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 26, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> whoa defensive are we? oh yea forgot that you work there and are defending your business...personally i dont care who you are.
> i never said science wasnt real. but spitting out numbers without telling us your measurents is pretty flawed im not going to lie. its not like the scientists that invented pcr reactions kept the technique all to themselves. they were more than thrilled to present their findings to the scientific community for review and evaluation. imo what you guys are doing is not science.


Uh... I don't work at any lab. That's just silly. Not science... LMAO buddy. GC/MS and HPLC is science whether you understand it or not. The labs are peer reviewed, they share numbers to check each other. Until the federal rules change that's as good as it gets. Quit hating, you just sound ignorant.


----------



## greenman116 (May 28, 2011)

You guys should check out harborside health centers Menu. Here is the link: Cannabis Club HHC | Medical Marijuana Dispensaries In Oakland & San Jose
Lots of there buds test at their reliable lab ( steep hill laboratories) at around 20 - 25 %thc. The Hashes test at 50 - 75%thc. They have had several strains test at 30 percent thc in bud form, one strain was called sour flower. Harborside health center has 80000 members and makes about 20 millions bucks a years so they know there stuff, they are the biggest compassion club on the planet. The seed banks saying they have these high end strains are mostly lying unless they have a good reputation on forums like this one.It's unfortunate when people post misinformation about cannabis like thc content is a scam.You are just sadly misinformed, the people who use cannabis for medicine like to know how strong it is, simple. Dr. Hornby who heads Hedron Analytical said he personaly tested a sample of Northern lights #1 grown in Calgary that tested at *36.8% THC. Here is the article of Dr. hornby speaking about differnt strains he's tested. Dr. Hornby Of Advanced Nutrients | Cannabis Culture Magazine
*


----------



## greenman116 (May 28, 2011)

Lol you should do some research on the topic before you comment. Sounds like pure ignorance to anyone who's actually informed. There are thousands of compassion clubs is Canada and the USA spending millions of dollars to have laboratories test their products for THC right now. They also test for CBD. Each cannabinoid has a different function CBD helps with certain diseases more than THC.


----------



## seedling master (May 28, 2011)

Anyways if you read up on white widow it has one of the highest THC contents. White widow is fairly a new marijuana strain and is very effective. Just try 5 different seeds strains and see which yield and smoke the best.


----------



## RoloTomassi (May 28, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> i think thc content is a total scam. they never show you the numbers and data from the gas spectrometer that they allegedly use for the calculations of thc percentages


Tend to agree. I go by smoke reports. I don't care what the listed THC level is, if a lot of people are swearing that a strain is fire, that's good enough for me.


----------



## 9867mike777 (May 28, 2011)

I got a 100 mesh section of stainless steel screen and created a system where I can strain the pot for the strong white powder. If you do this with mediocre weed, the resulting white/yellow powder can be really strong. One toke stuff that will knock your socks off. This is kind of like hash. So my point is you don't necessarily need super high potency pot. I had some Nirvana Blackjack which was kind of shitty pot. It just never turned into hard bud, just kind of tall and rangy with airy bud. I grew it out and instead of harvesting with scissors or a knife, I simply got a nice branch and scraped all the leaves and bud off with my hand, creating a huge pile. The resulting weed was not real strong, but it did have a real nice sativa high. But if I strained this same pot with the 100 mesh screen, the resulting white powder was super strong.


----------



## JoeCa1i (May 28, 2011)

try some og's


----------



## LookN2Research (Sep 13, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> Tend to agree. I go by smoke reports. I don't care what the listed THC level is, if a lot of people are swearing that a strain is fire, that's good enough for me.


 Exactly! See, most (if anyone at all) don't understand a few things. If you are looking for the affect you could look at the low THC content in White Rhino and watch on youtube the Greenhouse Seeds White Rhino video, and they will even get confused trying to explain that even tho it is low in THC content, it is the Cannabanoids in Synergy that make it way more powerful than Strains with a MUCH higher THC content. So, in fact you can get a 60% THC strain and feel what you would out of the best & correctly focused 20% THC Strain.

As far as Curing cancer and other diseases go... from what I understand the benefit (medicine) is THC alone, but I would be very curious to see what something less concentrated than what Rick Simpson uses to make his weed oil (but with stronger effects) would do in the healing territory.
I would be interested in him to test his White Widow against AK-47 oil and see if AK-47 does the brain tumor curing 10X more efficiently than WW because of the simple fact that the THC concentration does seem to bring blood and oxygen to the brain, but at the same time this could inflame the brain and further cause damage.

Anyways, my point is that the THC content is proven that it is not what gives you the exact effects you may be looking for. Depending on cannabanoids in synergy that are most active within the given THC is what is going to determine intensity. As far as me running my mouth about the oil (LOL!) I was merely explaining that there may be a point in searching for the very highest THC if fighting cancer, BUT it seems there has not been enough time to test strains against different diseases to see what strain would best suit you if you were in search for a cure, and going to turn it into oil. 

I will admit, I look at high THC levels, but I also go to a medical mj site to see MMJ patient reviews on strains to get opinions, and see exactly what they help, medically. For Example: If you are looking for the highest THC content because you believe the higher the THC content the happier you will be, then you may end up with an extremely high THC plant that makes you feel extremely bluh, or maybe make your heart so racy that you want to run through the walls where you live, and just be freaked out. Its all about the quality and not the quantity. Just like weed quality/quantity comparison. If I can feel great & relaxed off of 1 to 3 pulls of AK-47, why would I want to buy Skywalker which the Kief wont even hardly give me a buzz? If it takes you 4X more hits to get where you want to be then you spent 4X times the money, or the amount of time and effort to grow those entire 4 plants that could be so strong as 1 X AK-47.

^^^That's not all fact about AK being stronger than a 25+% content plant. I have no experience. I just know I tried AK 8 years ago & was happy before I was half way inhaled. I have never to this day found a true 1 hitter quitter like that, but if someone else knows of some real 1 hitter quitters, please let me know. I HAVE to have that strong of medicine to battle what I am. The pain and other things are so bad that I normally never notice a high, and thats why I really need to go on only strong indicas, and non-racy Sativas.


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html

Tangerine Dream by Barneys Farm
25% THC
this is my choice for next seasons grow


----------



## LookN2Research (Sep 16, 2011)

I've just started getting curious about it as well, and it's medicinal benefits. You should see the youtube video when the guy from Barney's had 2 little stalks of Tangerine Dream in his hand, and he was so happy about the strain and positive that it would win the cup he attended, and it did. 
It should do GREAT on the medicinal side, and I believe a 1 Meter tall plant producing up to 500Gr is good... I think that if the description is correct it would be very good to make into an oil for people fighting disease etc... It seems to not be too heart racy (by description), or too sleepy. So, someone could use it for treatment.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2011)

greenman116 said:


> They have had several strains test at 30 percent thc in bud form, one strain was called sour flower.


I find that unlikely. Link?



> Dr. Hornby who heads Hedron Analytical said he personaly tested a sample of Northern lights #1 grown in Calgary that tested at 36.8% THC. Here is the article of Dr. hornby speaking about differnt strains he's tested. Dr. Hornby Of Advanced Nutrients | Cannabis Culture Magazine


I've got trust issues with AN. Hard to believe as well.


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 18, 2011)

WTH!! I'm a simple man but if I have a OZ of bud with a %25 THC content than I'm really looking at 7 grams of pure THC? 

I can see why hash making is becoming so popular even for sticks and stems but it just don't seem plausible that somewhere along the line there will be buds that are HALF THC!! I'm almost afraid!!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rottedroots said:


> WTH!! I'm a simple man but if I have a OZ of bud with a %25 THC content than I'm really looking at 7 grams of pure THC?
> 
> I can see why hash making is becoming so popular even for sticks and stems but it just don't seem plausible that somewhere along the line there will be buds that are HALF THC!! I'm almost afraid!!


They are not talking about 25% thc by volume. Just look at Deep Chunk, frosty as hell and only 15% thc on average. THC percentage relates to how much THC is in the resin not how much resin is on a plant.


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank You metalhead!! Now that makes sense and I can't believe I was thinking otherwise. Freakin brain fart.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> They are not talking about 25% thc by volume. Just look at Deep Chunk, frosty as hell and only 15% thc on average. THC percentage relates to how much THC is in the resin not how much resin is on a plant.


exactly. My super frosty blackberry kush tested over 16%, my not-so frosty green crack tested 19%.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 19, 2011)

THC Bomb, didn't get it done in a lab or anything but quite confident it was well over 20%. Also has CBD up around the 4% mark so the stone is a real deep body buzz with a nice cerebral hit.


----------



## Buddy232 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Wise Man said:


> THC Bomb, didn't get it done in a lab or anything but quite confident it was well over 20%. Also has CBD up around the 4% mark so the stone is a real deep body buzz with a nice cerebral hit.


I was told a local Black Domina getting tested right now should range 25-28... or more.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> I was told a local Black Domina getting tested right now should range 25-28... or more.


I've never ever EVER seen a strain test higher than ~25%. I'd really like to see some proof that bud exists that tests at 27% or higher before I believe stuff like this.

I don't think people understand what 20%+ bud really is. It's not as common as people seem to think it is. It's mind blowing exceptional bud, not standard top shelf.


----------



## burrr (Sep 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> They are not talking about 25% thc by volume. Just look at Deep Chunk, frosty as hell and only 15% thc on average. THC percentage relates to how much THC is in the resin not how much resin is on a plant.


They are talking about thc by volume, or mass. Concentrates measure much higher. check this out. http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/


----------



## Angry Pollock (Sep 19, 2011)

not sure if it was mentioned here , but herijuana is about 25% thc and will flat out knock ur ass out. Got mine from Sannies and if it isnt 25%, nothing is


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> not sure if it was mentioned here , but herijuana is about 25% thc and will flat out knock ur ass out. Got mine from Sannies and if it isnt 25%, nothing is


25% Bud is extremely rare. Most people have never seen it. 18% bud will knock most people on their ass. It's entirely possible you had 25% bud, but who knows. 

People who don't get their bud tested usually have no perspective on the topic. I've had some AK that I thought was the most epic bud on the planet. Everyone was drooling over it. Let all my friends try it, many of them who are heavy smokers all from NorCal said it was the best bud they've ever had. Tested at 19.45%.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 20, 2011)

burrr said:


> They are talking about thc by volume, or mass. Concentrates measure much higher. check this out. http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/


When that company measures the levels they use a mass specrometer - gas chromatography which burns a sample and gives the levels by analyzing the gasses. The resin tests higher because there is no plant matter but they are not saying that 25 percent of the plant is THC. They are saying 25% of the gasses from the combustion is THC. That is just their method, there are others.


----------



## burrr (Sep 20, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> When that company measures the levels they use a mass specrometer - gas chromatography which burns a sample and gives the levels by analyzing the gasses. The resin tests higher because there is no plant matter but they are not saying that 25 percent of the plant is THC. They are saying 25% of the gasses from the combustion is THC. That is just their method, there are others.


I still disagree! it is a percent of the weight of the sample.

from the lab:
Cannabinoid Profiling
Cannabinoid Profiling gives a quantitative analysis (% weight of sample) for the following cannabinoids:

CBD
CBN
THCV
CBC
THC

We will offer quantitative analysis of THCV, CBC, and CBG, and other minor cannabinoids as standards become available. Our fully validated High Performance Liquid Chromatography (HPLC) method is the most accurate and comprehensive way to measure cannabinoids.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> I've never ever EVER seen a strain test higher than ~25%. I'd really like to see some proof that bud exists that tests at 27% or higher before I believe stuff like this.
> 
> I don't think people understand what 20%+ bud really is. It's not as common as people seem to think it is. It's mind blowing exceptional bud, not standard top shelf.


only because you aren't looking

Sour Bubble
Primary Cannabinoid: THCRatio Rarity: 5%
Form: Raw Plant MaterialMoisture: 8.14%

Calculated Active Cannabinoids
CBD: 0.71%
CBN: 0%
*THC: 26.86%*
CBC: 0%
THCV: 0%
Total Active Cannabinoids: 27.57%

Bruce Banner #3
Primary Cannabinoid: THCRatio Rarity: 6%
Form: Raw Plant MaterialMoisture: 13.34%

Calculated Active Cannabinoids
CBD: 0.41%
CBN: 0%
* THC: 27.26%*
CBC: 0%
THCV: 0%
Total Active Cannabinoids: 27.67%




See more tests from New Options Wellness LLC (Boulder)

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 20, 2011)

What about that Jedi Kush Cali connection has out testing, it says 40 somthing percent?


----------



## THC4MS=QUALITY (Sep 20, 2011)

pineapple chunk 25+


----------



## Filthy Phil (Sep 20, 2011)

well, its really hard to say because potential vs ease of growing is hard. Pineapple chunk says 25 but Ive grown it and doesnt come out as easy as say lemon haze which says like 22 in its possible best. Point being that the ones with highest potential arent always the ones that come out with the highest amount of thc. From my experience, lemon haze, xj13, blue dream, ogkush, they all come out with exceptional levels of thc. Bit also, sometimes the shit that is super crystally isnt ass high thc as something that is less crystally. First time i saw lab readouts that confirmed this it kind of blew my mind....


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> only because you aren't looking
> 
> Sour Bubble
> Primary Cannabinoid: THCRatio Rarity: 5%
> ...


I look 3-4 days per week at the local menus around the bay area. I go to dispensaries several days a week. I vend to a club that lab tests everything. I'm looking. It's extremely rare. 

As far as 27% thc bud. That is something I've never seen. I guess it's possible. I just always find it hard to believe when people make claims of bud being of a higher thc % than anything I've ever seen exist. Usually, it's bullshit.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 21, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> I look 3-4 days per week at the local menus around the bay area. I go to dispensaries several days a week. I vend to a club that lab tests everything. I'm looking. It's extremely rare.
> 
> As far as 27% thc bud. That is something I've never seen. I guess it's possible. I just always find it hard to believe when people make claims of bud being of a higher thc % than anything I've ever seen exist. Usually, it's bullshit.


HPLC, like what is used in CO by Full Spectrum Labs, tests about 20% higher than GC analysis, ie what is used by Steep Hill Lab. This is the cause of much confusion. Stating numbers, without the test method, is pretty meaningless.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> HPLC, like what is used in CO by Full Spectrum Labs, tests about 20% higher than GC analysis, ie what is used by Steep Hill Lab. This is the cause of much confusion. Stating numbers, without the test method, is pretty meaningless.


Ahhh. I see. That makes a lot of sense. Seemed odd that that test company was getting results frequently testing 25% bud where I see that result around the bay area about once a year. 

Highest I've ever seen is a batch of harborside Oakland's strawberry cough that tested at 25.25%. I rushed to Oakland to pick some up but it was already gone when I got there.

So that 27% bud would be ~20-23% if tested at steep hill. Still fantastic bud!


----------



## streets (Sep 21, 2011)

gotdemgurns? said:


> out of all the legit strains you have ever heard of, which is the one with the highest THC content?? then, are the seeds actually sold anywhere and where the hell can i get some?!!?


my LSD was tested in a lab here and it was 22%. highest ive had


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 21, 2011)

burrr said:


> I still disagree! it is a percent of the weight of the sample.
> 
> from the lab:
> Cannabinoid Profiling
> ...


Think about it like this. If something was 25% thc by volume or mass the entire bud would have to be almost all resin because THC only makes up a fraction of what resin consists of. When you see those higher numbers on hash like 80% - 90%, it's because it's separated in different grades through silk screens or bubble bags or it was made with solvents which would also get a more pure sample not to mention these tests need to be done multiple times to get accurate results. If you just do one run through on a 120 micron screen and get bulk hash the actual thc percentage on average would be much lower than those numbers you see in some of those extreme samples. It's impossible for thc to equal 25% of the weight of a bud, that would mean that you could get a huge return when you process your bud into hash. Ask anyone and I guarantee you they will tell you you're lucky to get a 10%-15% yield on hash.

Here's a link that will explain Chromatography and how all three types differ and how each method gives drastically different readings on cannabis even from different samples of the same sample : *http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1994-01-01_2_page009.html
 *
It will also explain that you are not getting readings of thc by weight/volume or weight/mass but rather it gives you the percentage in relation to other compounds depending on what you are looking for. You might not understand some of it if you don't have some type of science background but if you have questions just ask.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> HPLC, like what is used in CO by Full Spectrum Labs, tests about 20% higher than GC analysis, ie what is used by Steep Hill Lab. This is the cause of much confusion. Stating numbers, without the test method, is pretty meaningless.


Not to mention there needs to be multiple tests run in order to get an accurate reading. I'm pretty sure it's just another way people found to profit off of the medical industry.


----------



## Milovan (Sep 24, 2011)

No lab test of THC is on the spot. You can give the same bud to 3 different labs
and you will get 3 different results. This is a fact!


----------



## Milovan (Sep 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Not to mention there needs to be multiple tests run in order to get an accurate reading. I'm pretty sure it's just another way people found to profit off of the medical industry.


I'm pretty sure your right.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 24, 2011)

I got some stuff called HEROUJANA. Its a pheno type of OG Kush. Clones $2,000 : wow...

I have to say, the stuff was very strong. Near 30% Gets your eyelids fluttering.


----------



## Prof Dank (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anybody tried California Raisins?


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 10, 2011)

Here ya guys go. Beat this. Presidential OG under my USB micrcoscope.



Step hill labs tested:
THC - 25.1% 
CBD - 0.22%
CBN - 0.11%

super prime bud

edit - took one more pic

View attachment 1830322


----------



## Cory and trevor (Oct 11, 2011)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


Just wanderng the forum and have to say this guy is hillarious! "and from out of nowhere, a verbal haymaker from hell for no reason" LOL I'm cracking up-who lit the fuse on your tampon? LOL Thanks though-truely a great laugh this am.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

Milovan said:


> No lab test of THC is on the spot. You can give the same bud to 3 different labs
> and you will get 3 different results. This is a fact!


 And the fact is most labs will score within a small margin of error. There is a ring test put that looks at lab accuracy. Its really interesting to see how much shit talking there is on labs, when those talking do not have any facts related to the industry. If you tested on a GC your numbers will be lower than on an HPLC, about 15%. This is real science here, so I don't expect anyone to understand why that is. Fact is that the better labs have about a 1% margin of error on their apparatus, while the smaller labs run about 5% margin of error. Don't let the smaller jerks convince you that all testing is bunk, thats not a fair assessment. THC% is very accurate and useful for in lab comparisons, to see how my OG ranks compared to other OGs tested at the lab. Higher THC, relative to other samples of the same genetics, indicates greater plant health. Comparing lab to lab is garbage because the labs do not have any standard operating procedures, and most are using inferior equipment. But that doesn't mean that the larger labs are not accurate. 
http://www.canorml.org/RingTestOShaughnessys_Aut11.pdf


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Not to mention there needs to be multiple tests run in order to get an accurate reading. I'm pretty sure it's just another way people found to profit off of the medical industry.


I'm pretty sure you are missing the point of lab testing. I will agree that testing for THC tells us nothing about the high or anything useful. But the labs are finding rare chemotypes and screening for safety. Thats what the labs are for. We would never know that jack the ripper has a high THCV pheno without the labs. A dozen high CBD strains that have been discovered, from lab testing.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Think about it like this. If something was 25% thc by volume or mass the entire bud would have to be almost all resin because THC only makes up a fraction of what resin consists of.


So 25% leads us to "almost all", lol at your math. THC makes up about half of what is in trichome heads (hash) just for starters, so the "fraction" you mention is 1/2 to 9/10ths, a pretty large fraction. And 25% is high for flowers, but very real. You do realize that there is THC in the trichomes and the actual plant matter right?


stonedmetalhead1 said:


> When you see those higher numbers on hash like 80% - 90%, it's because it's separated in different grades through silk screens or bubble bags or it was made with solvents which would also get a more pure sample not to mention these tests need to be done multiple times to get accurate results.


80 to 90% numbers are only showing up on solvent extract. For the record, butane is an extremely good solvent for cannabinoids and achieving 80 to 90% is not hard when it comes to bho. Anyone doing a two solvent extraction (ie bho followed by an iso wash) can easily get above 80% THC, just putting that out there because its a fact. 



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If you just do one run through on a 120 micron screen and get bulk hash the actual thc percentage on average would be much lower than those numbers you see in some of those extreme samples. It's impossible for thc to equal 25% of the weight of a bud, that would mean that you could get a huge return when you process your bud into hash. Ask anyone and I guarantee you they will tell you you're lucky to get a 10%-15% yield on hash.


LMAO brah, you are too much for me today. SOOOOO... as a hash maker I'll tell you that 20% yields on ice water and dry screen are possible, I got over 20% last week with my chernobyl using frigging ice water and trim. Solvent extractions commonly yield over 20%, very commonly, you should ask around. 10 to 15% is common for physical extracts, but as my research with Steep Hill Lab shows, the plant material still has lots of THC after extraction that could've been extracted with solvents. Physical extraction only gets 1/2 the THC on the trim. So a 10 to 15% yield of 50% THC means that there is another 10 to 15% THC still on that trim I compost. Go to page 46. When I extract flowers instead of trim the yields are way over 20%
http://issuu.com/kushdailybuds/docs/kushnocal_july11



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Heres a link that will explain Chromatography and how all three types differ and how each method gives drastically different readings on cannabis even from different samples of the same sample : *http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1994-01-01_2_page009.html
> *
> It will also explain that you are not getting readings of thc by weight/volume or weight/mass but rather it gives you the percentage in relation to other compounds depending on what you are looking for. You might not understand some of it if you don't have some type of science background but if you have questions just ask.


The inaccuracy of crappy low-overhead labs do not make Steep Hill Lab's numbers less accurate. Again, you can't let the crappy inaccurate (low overhead) labs convince you that the professional labs are not accurate. The ring test shows how inaccurate the smaller labs are, but that doesn't make the established labs inaccurate. We need standardization in the cannabinoid testing industry, but that won't happen until its taken over by the govt.

Untested but 20%+ hash yields. Chernobyl


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 11, 2011)

burrr said:


> I still disagree! it is a percent of the weight of the sample.


If you read the Laboratory Validation, in particular section 2.7 (Extraction Efficiency) and 2.8 (Selectivity and 2.9) (Specificity) the extraction of cannabinoids is referred to. That is what is then tested. THC percentages are in relation to all known cannabinoids.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you read the Laboratory Validation, in particular section 2.7 (Extraction Efficiency) and 2.8 (Selectivity and 2.9) (Specificity) the extraction of cannabinoids is referred to. That is what is then tested. THC percentages are in relation to all known cannabinoids.


 Uh... what? Have you ever run a GC? The % numbers are from peaks, these peak numbers are in relation to everything in the sample that is detected, not just the 3 cannabinoids that have internal standards and are being reported. really...?


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Uh... what? Have you ever run a GC? The % numbers are from peaks, these peak numbers are in relation to everything in the sample that is detected, not just the 3 cannabinoids that have internal standards and are being reported. really...?


1. My message was a response to the following: 

"*I still disagree! it is a percent of the weight of the sample.*" THC percentages are not in relation to "the weight of the sample." 

2. I did not say what you replied with as if I had said it. I did not say THC was a percentage of "the 3 cannabinoids that have internal standards."I said "*THC percentages are in relation to all known cannabinoids.*" If that is not how it is done then the DEA does not know how it is done because that came from a DEA agent who worked at the main DEA offices in DC and was my cousin's best friend.

And this can be found in the World of Seeds information about their Afghan Kush.

*THC Level: 21.6% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids.* *7.4% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids* (*determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry*)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Afgan_Kush/World_of_Seeds_Bank/

But then maybe the World of Seeds breeders do not know how their own strains are actually tested and just thought the THC percentage was "*measured upon the rest of cannabinoids*," as I previously stated.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> 1. My message was a response to the following:
> 
> "*I still disagree! it is a percent of the weight of the sample.*" THC percentages are not in relation to "the weight of the sample."
> 
> ...


That is still not true. The THC% is relative to all parts in the sample. The other parts do not need to be known to have peaks and be part of the total analysis.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> That is still not true. The THC% is relative to all parts in the sample. The other parts do not need to be known to have peaks and be part of the total analysis.


So the DEA does not understand THC testing and percentages and the World of Seeds does not know how their own strains are tested and how THC percentages are determined. 

Interesting.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So the DEA does not understand THC testing and percentages and the World of Seeds does not know how their own strains are tested and how THC percentages are determined.
> 
> Interesting.


This is true of all GC or HPLC analysis. I think you have misunderstood something along the way. I actually studied GC in college so I'm just putting the simple facts out there.

Ive never seen analysis reported like this so its hard to say where/how they got their numbers. If its 7.4% THC that could be normal (albeit low). I find their use of the word "upon" to be unclear.

"THC Level: 21.6% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids. 7.4% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: amino-acids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids (determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry)"


----------



## burrr (Oct 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you read the Laboratory Validation, in particular section 2.7 (Extraction Efficiency) and 2.8 (Selectivity and 2.9) (Specificity) the extraction of cannabinoids is referred to. That is what is then tested. THC percentages are in relation to all known cannabinoids.


I asked the folks at full spectrum labs about this, they told me that the THC percentage is in fact % of the total sample. A 1 gram sample of raw bud with 15% thc would contain .15 grams of thc. This is from the lab in Denver.




Email:
_Hello lab people,
I've gotta quick question for you. If a sample contains 15% thc, is that 15% by weight of the raw plant material? or is that 15% of the resins extracted with hexane? would a 1 gram sample of this raw product contain .15 grams of actual THC?
Yes a 15% THC sample would have 0.15 g of THC within a 1 g sample.
I don't understand where you are getting hexane into the equation.




Does your method of testing get different results than other methods? does the result from liquid chromatography differ much from say gas chromatography?
Yes we see different results. Depending on the equipment and the detector being utilized results will very. I have attached a paper on THC-A that will show reasoning behind some of the differences (mainly GC vs HPLC).
I do not know you level of understanding you have on this matter. Please let me know if you would like a simple explanation of the paper or even THC vs THC-A.

Thanks folks,_


----------



## burrr (Oct 11, 2011)

They sent me a pdf of technical stuff thats over my head. I'm not sure how to share a pdf with rollitup?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 11, 2011)

You have to load .pdf files to a filesharing site first. Robert, top dog at Full Spectrum Lab, is very well informed and the top lab scientist in the US imo, and then some. Thanks for posting that email.


----------



## saif1311 (Oct 11, 2011)

I smoked ak47 shipped from amsterdam to here and it was nice  but once my friend got some weed called Cro in london dunno the actual strain name but i smoked half a joint and there was no white in my eyes felt like i was going crazy and my face and hands turned white and i think i was about to vomit but i held it in


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

allegedly, *heroana *is the THC champ


----------



## Ganjuana (Oct 12, 2011)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


No, people like him are not the reason marijuana is demonized. It's taboo because to the majortiy of society thinks all drugs are taboo.

Get the fuck out of here with that mentality. Likewise someone could criticize you for thinking that marijuana should only be grown for medical purposes. WRONG, marijuana was put on this planet for anyone's consumption, for ANY REASON. Fuck whatever reason you think it should be for, it's whatever anyone wants to do with it. It's your right as a human being to consume marijuana as you please, for whatever reason you please.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> So 25% leads us to "almost all", lol at your math. THC makes up about half of what is in trichome heads (hash) just for starters, so the "fraction" you mention is 1/2 to 9/10ths, a pretty large fraction. And 25% is high for flowers, but very real. You do realize that there is THC in the trichomes and the actual plant matter right?
> 
> 80 to 90% numbers are only showing up on solvent extract. For the record, butane is an extremely good solvent for cannabinoids and achieving 80 to 90% is not hard when it comes to bho. Anyone doing a two solvent extraction (ie bho followed by an iso wash) can easily get above 80% THC, just putting that out there because its a fact.
> 
> ...


You seem to be misunderstanding what I am saying. All that I am saying is that they are not giving you a % of weight of the sample but rather a % in relation to other compounds being searched for. If you studied GS/MS in school then you would know this.


----------



## burrr (Oct 12, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> You seem to be misunderstanding what I am saying. All that I am saying is that they are not giving you a % of weight of the sample but rather a % in relation to other compounds being searched for. If you studied GS/MS in school then you would know this.


That is the exact question I asked Full Spectrum Labs. Do you believe they are wrong?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Oct 12, 2011)

burrr said:


> That is the exact question I asked Full Spectrum Labs. Do you believe they are wrong?


Yes, I do believe they are wrong.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 12, 2011)

My cousen's sister's brother's mother friends fathers sons cousens friend of friends grew stuff that was 100% thc. lmao... if you guy's are going to post high thc can you please post a link to the seed bank so some of use dumb poor asses can maybe grow better pot. I was looking at attitudes site and the most I seen was 24% on some of them. hell most of the dirt weed I have smoked I am lucky it had 8% and i still got high after 10 joints..I want to grow something that will have me seeing god after 2 hits. I am all ready coucklocked now and I did not even smoke yet. sorry about my rant as I pack a bowl so I shut up for the rest of the day


----------



## burrr (Oct 12, 2011)

Full spectrum also gives a breakdown of all the other cannabinoids, and they don't add up to 100%

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

if you want maximum THC... two words... *BUBBLE HASH*


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/category/indica-marijuana/caviar/

Caviar. Yes plz.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Oct 12, 2011)

burrr said:


> Full spectrum also gives a breakdown of all the other cannabinoids, and they don't add up to 100%
> 
> http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/


What's your point? You do know that there are over 60 known cannabinoids, not just the 5 they list right? In order to analyze a sample you have to know the specific mass of a particular compound and test for it. They are not breaking down what makes up the entire plant, read up on how GC/MS works and maybe you'll understand.


----------



## burrr (Oct 12, 2011)

You should send the lab an email, asking them more detailed questions than I did. Until I hear from a reputable lab something different, I'm gonna have to continue to believe that they meant what they said.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> if you want maximum THC... two words... *BUBBLE HASH*


lol, or solvent extractions. all i smoke is ice water extract off of Titanium.



burrr said:


> You should send the lab an email, asking them more detailed questions than I did. Until I hear from a reputable lab something different, I'm gonna have to continue to believe that they meant what they said.


its going to take a scientist to lead that horse to water. yeah the lab is wrong and stoned is right. lol...
hope he emails or calls them because we've been at this for a long time.
[email protected] PHONE: 720-335-5227

Want to Know More About the Science?
What? Our site doesn't have enough content for ya?? Just kidding! If you want to know more about the details of the science behind Full Spectrum's testing don't hesitate to ask! We love to talk science.

EMAIL:
[email protected]
PHONE:
720-335-5227


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 13, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lol, or solvent extractions. all i smoke is ice water extract off of Titanium.


Met a guy who does oxygen wax. Had no idea how complicated it was. The machine he uses to make it ran him $50k. Crazy shit. Picked some up. Looks super tasty.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 13, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Met a guy who does oxygen wax. Had no idea how complicated it was. The machine he uses to make it ran him $50k. Crazy shit. Picked some up. Looks super tasty.
> 
> View attachment 1834721View attachment 1834722View attachment 1834725


Sick. Eden Labs sells the CO2 and Tamisium sells the BHO extractors.

Here's the link to Full Spectrum Lab's highes THC, they have a tab just for this thread.
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/all-time/?type=raw+plant+material

And the winner is....
White Dog
Primary Cannabinoid: THCRatio Rarity: 4%
Form: Raw Plant MaterialMoisture: 11.12%

Calculated Active Cannabinoids
CBD: 0.74%
CBN: 0.24%
THC: 29.21%
CBC: 0%
THCV: 0%
Total Active Cannabinoids: 30.18%

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/all-time/?type=plant+extract
CBD28
Primary Cannabinoid: CBDRatio Rarity: 28%
Form: Plant ExtractMoisture: N/A
CBD28' href='#' rel='test-image'>
Calculated Active Cannabinoids
CBD: 5.93%
CBN: 0.75%
THC: 80.35%
CBC: 0%
THCV: 0%
Total Active Cannabinoids: 87.02%

Here's the highest ice water hash:
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1104446/

Chemdawg D 90 Micron
Primary Cannabinoid: THCRatio Rarity: 1%
Form: Plant ExtractMoisture: N/A

Calculated Active Cannabinoids
CBD:  1.7%
CBN: 0.19%
THC: 74.43%
CBC: 3.24%
THCV: 0%
Total Active Cannabinoids: 79.56%


----------



## Orestesol (Oct 27, 2011)

idk about 40% THC or anything like that, but i do know that at a local dispensary they were selling a packet of seeds with a "supposed" THC% of 28%. can't remember the name but i'll never forget the 28% because it was the highest i've ever seen with my own two eyes. idk if that helps, but it's MY personal experience


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Nov 15, 2011)

First time chiming in on a thread... Full Spectrum Labs appears to be down, so I can't confirm your White Dog (is that a White Widow x Chemdog?) Sounds great and you seem to be trustworthy.

Y Griega reports a 27.12% as tested by CANNA Research. Do you feel that they are a reputable Lab? Do you have any experience with this strain??
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Y_Griega/Medical_Seeds_Co/
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/search?q=y+griega

IMHO Testing is subject to submitted material a cleaned up flower would have 15-25%+ Sativa dom. strains tend to have a Higher THC%, but most people I've discussed this subject with and myself will tell you it has been an Indica Dom. strain that has given the their strongest high or "really fucked them up!" Is this perhaps due to the tested material having more of the plant remaining in it? I've noticed that an Indica dom. has more of a swollen calyx than Sativa dom.. No science needed to see that it's a much beefier bud!
The best lab I've found for a more accurate/detailed potency testing is SC Labs. They focus on 8 of the 420+ compounds founds in cannabis.
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=105&Itemid=304

It would seem that they (as well as other labs) have identified THCV as the compound that would appear to be higher in the cannabis that has been submitted that people have smoke tested as a strong and powerful "really fucked up" high.

So on the subject of which strain is the most potent, there are no review sites that list a full scientific test breakdown, as well as a experienced smoke test breakdown. I personally try to find the combo of both book smarts and street smarts so to speak. I tend to give more weight to the experienced knowledge than the educated knowledge, but both are very important. I have my consistent strain I go with and test another on the side each time. I would recommend the same to anybody, because the medium, lights, nutes, and environment you grow in more than likely will not be the same as the person who submitted the the strains test to the lab. 

You could just go with the commercial cup winners, or the trendy club flavor of the month with some cute name and be satisfied. You could also think for yourself... grow, breed, educate, and develop your own for yourself. Thanks to all of you here that do this and contribute! This is a great thread!!

BUILD YOUR EXPERIENCE AND YOU'LL FIND WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR IN THE PROCESS!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 15, 2011)

uh... who are you and where have you been all this time!?! welcome!

Interesting about Full Spectrum. They shut down. In my opinion they were data mining, and I have good reason to believe the data is already sold to GW


----------



## burrr (Nov 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> uh... who are you and where have you been all this time!?! welcome!
> 
> Interesting about Full Spectrum. They shut down. In my opinion they were data mining, and I have good reason to believe the data is already sold to GW


Who is GW?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 21, 2011)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I've been trying to find something I could quote online to prove to you all that THC isn't measured by % of weight of the bud and here's something I found. Anyone who tells you otherwise can apparently study GC/MS in school and still not have a clue what he's talking about and should maybe try and get a refund from whatever school he went to. The reason some Hash's and oils have higher % of THC? Because they are refined.


[/FONT]*


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]UKCIA question: [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Further to a phone chat today (Thursday 19th May) to one of your people[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] I've been hearing a lot about the strength of cannabis of late. This strength has been quoted as "percent THC", can you explain what this means?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *With alcohol, strength is measured in percent alcohol by volume (%ABV), but clearly the THC in cannabis doesn't amount to 10% of the volume nor of the weight, so what is it a percentage of?*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] As a follow-up question, cannabis isn't simply THC, the other main component is CBD which is known to modify the effects of THC. I have also
> ...


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"So the measurement they make is a percentage by weight of the oils in the sample, not of the overall weight of the sample."[/FONT]

Click to expand...

*


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> http://www.ukcia.org/library/skunk_strength.php[/FONT]*


----------



## burrr (Nov 22, 2011)

why is this article more believable than getting info from full spectrum labs? who is the author, and how do his qualifications compare to those working at the lab?

Who was the one to declare "So the measurement they make is a percentage by weight of the oils in the sample, not of the overall weight of the sample." It was not in the response by richard mullins.

I can show you a website where they are sure that there is no such thing as over feritizing, or nutrient burn. Does not make it true.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The ratios are relative responses obtained by the particular method of analysis and so do not directly relate to actual ratios of the percentage compositions.

- Richard Mullins [/FONT](Drug Legislation and Enforcement Unit)
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]"So the measurement they make is a percentage by weight of the oils in the sample, not of the overall weight of the sample." This statement was made to explain Mullins statement to people with low reading cmprehension. The article was written by a marijuana activist group but the information was obtained from a government agency that's dealing with the regulation of marijuana in the UK not some idiot trying to profit off of medical marijuana and is why it's more reliable.


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Medicinal seeds as one that canna produced a 27% reading from

*Medical Seeds Co. - Y Griega*

Genotype: Amnesia x Kali Mist
20% Indica / 80% Sativa
Indoor vegetative period: 1-2 weeks
Indoor flowering period: 80-90 days
Indoor production per m2: more than 500gr
Outdoor height: Up to 3.5m
Outdoor harvest: Early November
Outdoor production: 550gr
THC: 27.12% / CBD: Low


----------



## burrr (Nov 22, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The ratios are relative responses obtained by the particular method of analysis and so do not directly relate to actual ratios of the percentage compositions.
> 
> - Richard Mullins [/FONT](Drug Legislation and Enforcement Unit)
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]"So the measurement they make is a percentage by weight of the oils in the sample, not of the overall weight of the sample." This statement was made to explain Mullins statement to people with low reading cmprehension. The article was written by a marijuana activist group but the information was obtained from a government agency that's dealing with the regulation of marijuana in the UK not some idiot trying to profit off of medical marijuana and is why it's more reliable.


They are talking about the ratios of canibinoids, not the ratio of thc to plant matter. If you want to prove the guys at the lab wrong, you'll have to find something better than this.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

burrr said:


> They are talking about the ratios of canibinoids, not the ratio of thc to plant matter. If you want to prove the guys at the lab wrong, you'll have to find something better than this.


new word for our friend: FAILTALITY!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

burrr said:


> They are talking about the ratios of canibinoids, not the ratio of thc to plant matter. If you want to prove the guys at the lab wrong, you'll have to find something better than this.


That's exactly my point and is what these test give results for. None of these tests mentioned give ratio's compared to plant matter and that's why they are being misleading. If you want to go on thinking cannabis is capable of structurally being 25% THC by volume then go ahead but it just shows your ignorance. If a sample of marijuana tests at 25% then it means 25% of the oils are made up of thc not 25% of the plant matter. On the example where the hash tested at 90% and it was a 90 micron hash it tested high because it was a refined hash. I guarantee you that if the hash was tested using a 120 micron filter it wouldn't be 90% but more along the lines of the high 20's. Testing bulk hash would give you a more equivalent view of what a strain can produce and is why when you see bulk hash test results the results are more congruent to the numbers you see when plant matter that's been tested. Show me one test result where 120 micron/bulk hash has tested anywhere close to 90%.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 22, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's exactly my point and is what these test give results for. None of these tests mentioned give ratio's compared to plant matter and that's why they are being misleading. If you want to go on thinking cannabis is capable of structurally being 25% THC by volume then go ahead but it just shows your ignorance. If a sample of marijuana tests at 25% then it means 25% of the oils are made up of thc not 25% of the plant matter. On the example where the hash tested at 90% and it was a 90 micron hash it tested high because it was a refined hash. I guarantee you that if the hash was tested using a 120 micron filter it wouldn't be 90% but more along the lines of the high 20's. Testing bulk hash would give you a more equivalent view of what a strain can produce and is why when you see bulk hash test results the results are more congruent to the numbers you see when plant matter that's been tested. Show me one test result where 120 micron/bulk hash has tested anywhere close to 90%.


Percentage results generally represent a percent of total sample size. 

When using a GC, the sample must be first run through a dehydration unit, to account for total water weight. So, 10% THC is also 100mg/g THC minus water weight. 

I become skeptical at any flower results over 20%. Hash I begin to doubt over the 60% mark. Not that these numbers do not happen, just not likely, and more likely to be a lab/human error. And of course, only a partial dehydration can be reached, as 100% dehydration doesn't happen, we'd be left with dust.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Lets hear it RP!!!

But you can't lead a horse... dudes a double facepalm on this topic. 

Big ups Steep Hill Lab and Hitman Glassworks, ya dun know!

rizeup!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

RPsmoke420 said:


> Percentage results generally represent a percent of total sample size.
> 
> When using a GC, the sample must be first run through a dehydration unit, to account for total water weight. So, 10% THC is also 100mg/g THC minus water weight.
> 
> I become skeptical at any flower results over 20%. Hash I begin to doubt over the 60% mark. Not that these numbers do not happen, just not likely, and more likely to be a lab/human error. And of course, only a partial dehydration can be reached, as 100% dehydration doesn't happen, we'd be left with dust.


They are not testing against plant matter only oils, it's not how these tests work.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Which tests? HPLC? GC? 

The labs I am most familiar with, are all reporting results based on total (dried) flower weight.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

RPsmoke420 said:


> Which tests? HPLC? GC?
> 
> The labs I am most familiar with, are all reporting results based on total (dried) flower weight.


Man, he's been on this trip for over a year now. I told him this is what I studied in school specifically. He denies what FSL published on the topic too. Ya know.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 22, 2011)

any seed bank showing higher than low 20 for thc is full of it. they are missleading us by adding all cannabinoids and the precurser acids. after 30 years of this ive yet to see a true thc number alone of more that 20%...THC aln0oe notice..not total cannabinoids., theres more to it than THC,you want hi THC then cut from week 5 to 6. thats when we peek in THC. then it degrades at is roipens but we get cbd and cbn after this and is more important to the hi than thc is


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 22, 2011)

and if they use a gas chromatography then its a bunk reading because of the heat. liquid is the only true reading


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Cannabisworks said:


> any seed bank showing higher than low 20 for thc is full of it. they are missleading us by adding all cannabinoids and the precurser acids. after 30 years of this ive yet to see a true thc number alone of more that 20%...THC aln0oe notice..not total cannabinoids., theres more to it than THC,you want hi THC then cut from week 5 to 6. thats when we peek in THC. then it degrades at is roipens but we get cbd and cbn after this and is more important to the hi than thc is


bro, you should've looked at Full Spectrum's library before they closed. There are varieties that can test over 20% THC (this is delta-9-THC post decarboxylation just like when we smoke).

My top test so far was 19.6% and that was some bullshit genetics. My Vortex is probably at 20 or higher. The extract tested at 60%.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

HPLC and gc/ms both test in different ways to test the same thing only HPLC usually gives higher numbers because it adds the THC and THCA together for the final percentage not taking into account the degradation of cannabinoids when heated as if it were being smoked or cooked for consumption.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> bro, you should've looked at Full Spectrum's library before they closed. There are varieties that can test over 20% THC (this is delta-9-THC post decarboxylation just like when we smoke).
> 
> My top test so far was 19.6% and that was some bullshit genetics. My Vortex is probably at 20 or higher. The extract tested at 60%.


What's your yield on the extract?


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cannabisworks said:


> any seed bank showing higher than low 20 for thc is full of it. they are missleading us by adding all cannabinoids and the precurser acids. after 30 years of this ive yet to see a true thc number alone of more that 20%...THC aln0oe notice..not total cannabinoids., theres more to it than THC,you want hi THC then cut from week 5 to 6. thats when we peek in THC. then it degrades at is roipens but we get cbd and cbn after this and is more important to the hi than thc is


Any seedbank advertising any thc percentage is full of it. There is no way to absolutely know all variables that go into play. Period. 

Much more to it then simply THC, and is often referred to as the "Entourage effect". Not just the other trace cannabinoids, but also terpenoids may play a role in the experience each of us have. 

All strains are different as far as peek THC. In fact, different parts of the plants contain slightly different percentage points. Another interesting thing, was Harlequin (generally high CBD) displayed it's high CBD traits early in vegetive stage. Still only trace amounts, but the fact it is detectable that early, may save breeders years. Also, cannabinoids were tested throughout the flowering stage. CBD peaked in weak 8, but THC and flower development did not peak until weak 10. Suggesting THC peaks later then CBD, at least in that one instance. 

We are just beginning to get a grasp, I think. 



Cannabisworks said:


> and if they use a gas chromatography then its a bunk reading because of the heat. liquid is the only true reading


I wouldn't go that far. GC is the gold standard and the recognized method in the scientific community. That said, HPLC has most definitely found it's niche. 

My personal opinion, GC results offer a closer representation of cannabinoids when smoked. To smoke, or vaporize cannabis, we apply heat. 
HPLC would then give a better understanding of unheated cannabis, or 'as-is'. This might give a better representation for your edibles and topical rubs. 

Of course, nothing is that simplistic. Both a great tools, to find slightly different results.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> What's your yield on the extract?


IDK, crap Im sure. I don't even keep the non-full melt grades, they go out the back door.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> IDK, crap Im sure. I don't even keep the non-full melt grades, they go out the back door.



Which goes to show you that if you tested the hash in bulk it would be much lower and even if your bud was 25% resin by weight it would be impossible for the bud to be 20% by weight thc being that there is a minimal amount of THC in the actual plant matter as it is most prevalent in the resin.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Which goes to show you that if you tested the hash in bulk it would be much lower and even if your bud was 25% resin by weight it would be impossible for the bud to be 20% by weight thc being that there is a minimal amount of THC in the actual plant matter.


phahahaha, you are such a troll, that was funny. i dont know why i even bother.... cant lead this stoned horse to save his life. that doesnt even make sense. i don't know where to start.

FAILTALITY!

You obviously don't know anything about this topic so I'll just LOL and let you do your thing. Look up my results they are published in Kush magazine son. Maybe do some research and take a college course, then come back here and apologize for being so uninformed. Yeah, you are right and all the labs are wrong. This guy, LOLZ

FAILTALITY!!!!!

http://issuu.com/kushdailybuds/docs/kushnocal_july11

^^^ READ


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

How about you stop trying to invent words and logically think what it means if the different grades of hash have different THC contents and think about the highest yield on your hash. Does it not make sense that the crap you throw out has a lower thc percentage than your refined hash and also accounts for a good portion of the weight you are getting from the extraction? Would your THC percentage not be lower if you tested all grades of hash in bulk? If hash holds the majority of THC in a plant, which it does, then logically THC % is not based on % of weight of plant material. Let's even say your bulk material tested at 40% instead of the 60% in your refined hash, even if the herb was 30% hash by weight it would mean that your plant material by weight would only be 12-15% by weight THC and those are some ridiculous numbers to be hitting, 30% yield and 40% THC on bulk hash is unheard of.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 22, 2011)

obvioulsy alot here dont actualy do the testing themselves and have alot of missinformation. why would anyone need to know what the afetr smoked thc content is.??. i want to know before as a raw medicine so i know what to treat with it. using heat to test isnt getting accurate medicine answers to me. not sure how a plant has peek thc at 8 week when most are a 7 week harvest.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Testing with heat is like smoking it or heating during the cooking process HPLC doesn't account for cannabinoid degradation do to this and doesn't help you in any way understand the potency more than GC.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> phahahaha, you are such a troll, that was funny. i dont know why i even bother.... cant lead this stoned horse to save his life. that doesnt even make sense. i don't know where to start.
> 
> FAILTALITY!
> 
> ...



The THC % will refer to the fact that THC accounts for the total peak area recorded in the chromatogram under the those specific method conditions.Two Peaks produced may have similar heights or areas but if the the response/unit concentration is not identical for each compound producing that peak they will not represent the same mass. You cannot equate it to a percentage by mass unless you can quantify each peak against a pure standard. Go ahead, tell me I'm wrong. You did study this in college didn't you? I'm really thrilled about you being in Kush magazine, it seems to be one of the most prestigious publications out there, lol.


----------



## alley.walker (Nov 24, 2011)

Barney's pineapple chunk. 25%


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

No it's not, it's impossible to say a line of seeds has a consistent thc %. Even the % can be debated depending on the type of test, testing conditions, the variables used in the test, and the competency of the person evaluating the test.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

the whole thing is a joke anyways when we cant do 2 grows the same in a row anyways. and we also dont have the rooms they do for the 1 grow they tested their on. 
not sure i understood the post 292?..does that say there is calabrating standard to test against?..yes there is if thats what it meant.
i still dont get why we want the result from smoked weed?. its less potent cause the most the thc was killed off. using heat isnt accurate to the true weed content at all


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Because it simulates the smoking of marijuana and what you actually consume. As to you not being able to understand post 292 I didn't figure most people would and why I tried other ways to express my point. As for a pure standard, no they don't have one. They would need a pure standard for every compound found in cannabis and they don't.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

lmao, that last sentence is very misinformed.



> Gas chromatography for flowers and concentrates
> 
> Liquid chromatography for edibles and ingestibles, ingestibles reports also include THCA and CBDA levels





> It&#8217;s all about sample preparation
> 
> When it comes to medicinal cannabis testing, the quality of the test is completely dependent on the quality of the sampling from harvest to lab.
> 
> ...



Go... Read... Learn... we forgive you.  http://pureanalytics.net/faq

Please for the love of Jebus contact them because you are really not getting it and its been a long time.
Email Us: [email protected]

Call Us: 888.505.7108


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

So your telling me there is a pure standard for every compound found in cannabis? Seeing as they are still discovering cannbinoids I find it hard to believe they a standard for something they don't know exists or even the ones they can't test for. If your going to say I'm wrong you could at least explain your position as to why.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cannabinoid Information*
&#8220;Cannabinoids refers to a group of substances that are structurally related to Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) or that bind to cannabinoid receptors. The term cannabinoids also refers to a unique group of secondary metabolites found in the cannabis plant, which are responsible for the plant's peculiar pharmacological effects.&#8221;(1).

&#8220;Mechoulam and Gaoni (1967) defined &#8220;cannabinoids&#8221; as a group of C21 terpenophenolic compounds uniquely produced by cannabis. The subsequent development of synthetic cannabinoids (e.g., HU-210) has blurred this definition, as has the discovery of endogenous cannabinoids (e.g., anandamide), defined as &#8220;endocannabinoids&#8221; by DiMarzo and Fontana (1995). Thus, Pate (1999) proposed the term &#8220;phytocannabinoids&#8221; to designate the C21 compounds produced by cannabis.&#8221;(2)
There are many different cannabinoids and terpinoids present in a sample of cannabis, however only the main cannabinoids have been linked to pharmacological activity so far. &#8220;The main cannabinoid types that are usually detected in each breeding strain or cultivar of cannabis are THC, CBD, CBN, CBG and CBC. However, there can be an enormous variation in their quantitative ratios.&#8221;(3). THCV is now also considered to be a main cannabinoid.

&#8220;In fresh cannabis plant material, THC is predominantly present in the form of its acidic precursor THC-acid (THCA). Under the influence of heat or storage, THCA can be converted into free THC.&#8221;(4). This statement about the acidic precursor is also true regarding CBD, CBG, CBC, and THCV as well. The test kit not only reveals the cannabinoids in their neutral/active form, it reveals the acidic cannabinoids in their natural form as well. &#8220;Cannabinoids are enzymatically biosynthesized in the plant as their corresponding carboxylic acid forms (Taura et al., 2007). Neutral cannabinoids are formed via decarboxylation (loss of CO2) of the acidic cannabinoids during exposure to light, heat (e.g. smoking), or as a result of prolonged storage (Thakur et al., 2005). Cannabinol (CBN) is the most common oxidative degradation product of &#916;9-THC found in aged cannabis (Fig. 1) (McPartland and Russo, 2001).&#8221;(5).

Studies have determined that the acidic precursor of the neutral cannabinoids have important pharmacological properties as well. &#8220;The therapeutic value of the acidic cannabinoid THCA as an immuno-modulating agent has only been discovered very recently [Verhoeckx, 2006], and its effect has been patented. Examples like these show that the study of medicinal cannabis should include the whole array of cannabinoids present, as far as possible [McPartland, 2001]. The therapeutic potential of cannabinoids can be further clarified by pointing out the central physiological importance of the endocannabinoid system, and its homology to, and interaction with the endorphin system. In addition to the role as modulator of food intake, the cannabinoid system is involved in several physiological functions and might be related to a general stress-recovery system. This variety of effects was concisely summarized by Di Marzo et al. [1998], who stated that cannabinoids help you 'feel less pain, control your movement, relax, eat, forget (posttraumatic), sleep, and protect your neurons.&#8221;(6)
*&#8220;The most commonly used method for analysis of cannabinoids is gas chromatography [Raharjo, 2004]. But because this method is based on heating of sample components, it converts acidic cannabinoids present in the sample into their decarboxylated counterparts. Therefore, GC analysis is not suitable for the determination of the authentic composition of the cannabinoids in the plant.&#8221;(7)*
&#8220;The primary constituent of cannabis, THC, is approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for oral administration as appetite stimulant in the case of anorexia associated with weight loss in patients with HIV/AIDS.&#8221;( The other main cannabinoids have also been found to hold medicinal value. For example, &#8220;CBD provides antipsychotic benefits (Zuardi et al. 1995). It increases dopamine activity, serves as a serotonin uptake inhibitor, and enhances norepinephrine activity (Banerjee et al. 1975; Poddar and Dewey 1980). CBD protects neurons from glutamate toxicity and serves as an antioxidant, more potently than ascorbate and &#945;-tocopherol (Hampson et al. 199.&#8221;(9)
&#8220;The human body possesses specific binding sites on the surface of many cell types for cannabinoids, and our body produces several endocannabinoids, fatty acid derivatives that bind to these cannabinoid receptors (CB) and activate them. CB receptors and endocannabinoids together constitute the endocannabinoid system...To date two cannabinoid receptors have been identified, the CB1, and the CB2 receptor. They differ in signaling mechanisms and tissue distribution.&#8221;(10)
&#8220;CB1 receptors regulate pain perception, cardiovascular functions, gastrointestinal functions, steroid and hypothalamic hormone regulation, and reproduction. CB2 receptors seem to be involved in immuno-regulatory functions because of the relatively high level of expression in immune cells and tissues as well as the effects observed by compounds that interact with CB2 receptors. The endocannabinoid system undergoes tissue specific changes in response to pathological conditions (Di Marzo and De Petrocellis, 2006). The number of physiological functions mediated by the cannabinoid receptor system makes it a highly attractive system to study for medicinal purposes both with the use of natural ligands and synthetically derived ligands.....CBD is also now under considerable investigation as a medicinal agent due to its numerous pharmacological activities and unlike THC, CBD does not exhibit psychoactive effects. Experimental evidence indicates that CBD may be useful as a neuro-protective agent,
2|Page
an axiolytic, an anti-psychotic, and an anti-emetic agent. CBD may also be useful against autoimmune diseases such as type-1-diabetes and rheumatoid arthritis&#8221; (Mechoulam et al., 2007). ...Numerous researchers cite the importance of the plethora of chemical components found in Cannabis and preparations derived from Cannabis and the potential implications it may have on not only improving the therapeutic effect of the drug for a particular condition but also for alleviating the potential side effects caused by the main active ingredients in Cannabis such as THC (McPartland and Pruitt, 1999; McPartland and Russo, 2001b).&#8221; (11)
&#8220;The use of herbal marijuana as a medicine is here to stay. Both its safety and efficacy have been well established through much anecdotal and clinical experience.&#8221;(12)
Sources:
1) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid 2) Cannabis and Cannabis Extracts: Greater Than the Sum of Their Parts? John M.
McPartland, Ethan B. Russo
3) Cannabis; extracting the medicine, Arno Hazekamp, pg 15 Thesis, Leiden University
4) Cannabis; extracting the medicine, Arno Hazekamp, pg 32 Thesis, Leiden University
5)	A Qualitative and Quantitative HPTLC Densitometry Method for the Analysis of Cannabinoids in Cannabis sativa L.-Justin Fischedick
6) Cannabis; extracting the medicine, Arno Hazekamp, pg 19 Thesis, Leiden University
7) Cannabis; extracting the medicine, Arno Hazekamp, pg 92 Thesis, Leiden University
 Review on clinical studies... Hazekamp/Grotenhermen pg 16 9) Cannabis and Cannabis Extracts: Greater Than the Sum of Their Parts? John M.
reserved
10)Cannabinoids and the Endocannabinoid System Franjo Grotenhermen Cannabinoids Vol 1, No 1, September 17, 2006
11)The Cannalogues: Thesis-Justin Fischedick Leiden University 2008 12)On the Future of cannabis as medicine. Thesis: Lester Grinspoon-Harvard
Medical School pg 1


THE BOLD WORDS ARE WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO SAY!!!!! GET IT?

GC represent what is in the smoke, so its used for flowers and hash because they are smoked or vaped
HPLC is used for edibles ect because they are pre-decarbed and do not get burned or vaped.

GET IT? done and done...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

IF they don't know the mass of the other compounds how can they determine the weight of THC?

*



&#8220;The most commonly used method for analysis of cannabinoids is gas chromatography [Raharjo, 2004]. But because this method is based on heating of sample components, it converts acidic cannabinoids present in the sample into their decarboxylated counterparts. Therefore, GC analysis is not suitable for the determination of the authentic composition of the cannabinoids in the plant.&#8221;(7)

Click to expand...

*I never said anything to the contrary.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> IF they don't know the mass of the other compounds how can they determine the weight of THC?


Please, go read. Thanks.
http://radchem.nevada.edu/classes/chem455/lecture_20__gc_and_hplc.htm


This lecture covers gas chromatography (GC) and high performance liquid chromatography (HPLC). Gas chromatography is covered in Chapter 27. In this method a sample is vaporized, either from a gas-solid or gas-liquid interface.* Principles in GC are presented*. Instrumentation and applications are covered. In Chapter 28 HPLC is discussed. Four different types of HPLC separations with a liquid mobile phase are introduced. Properties, instrumentation, and methods used in HPLC are presented.


----------



## lostNug (Nov 24, 2011)

My SFV(san fernando vallley) OG strain is 22% thc. First time I grew this strain myself so im sure it didn't come out as high but its definetly one of my most potent strains. I going to take a sample nug to my bud that I got the strain from this weekend so then I can grab really compare it.

Edit: here's the link the test of my sfv og

http://budgenius.com/SFV-OG-American-Eagle-Collective-BG0010001EB89.html 

I am also going to get the sfv and some of my other strains tested soon. Me and my bud r workin on making a portable test kit so we can come and do it on the spot instead of getting it sent out. 

I got some herjowana (sp?) From the clinic a while back that was almost 26% thc (each med they have is tested). It came from same grower whom I gott the other strains from so I will be picking up some Herojawana cuts from him real soon for my next grow. From what he's told me its not a very easy strain to grow.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Go... Read... Learn... we forgive you.  http://pureanalytics.net/faq
> 
> Please for the love of Jebus contact them because you are really not getting it and its been a long time.
> Email Us: [email protected]
> ...


Again, what's your point, because they say so? Just tell me how you think they get the weight of THC when they don't have a pure standard of all compounds found in cannabis. It's simple logic, size does not relate to mass and if there are unknowns how could you determine the mass of one compound in relation to another?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Again, what's your point, because they say so? Just tell me how you think they get the weight of THC when they don't have a pure standard of all compounds found in cannabis.


go... read... thanks... I'm not a chem teacher, altho this is exactly what I studied. Either you are right, or the whole of science is right... hmm.... you still have no clue how GC analysis works. educate yourself. you want a chem class from me, thats going to cost $


READ......... It's not illegal yet


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

lostNug said:


> My SFV(san fernando vallley) OG strain is 22% thc. First time I grew this strain myself so im sure it didn't come out as high but its definetly one of my most potent strains. I going to take a sample nug to my bud that I got the strain from this weekend so then I can grab really compare it.
> 
> Edit: here's the link the test of my sfv og
> 
> ...


None of the good OGs are easy. Herjo is probably the highest THC testing OG.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, what does that have to do with anything relating to how you think they get the % by of thc with unknown variables? I understand what these machines are and how they work, can you not answer a question directly?


I gave up answering your trolling ?s yesterday. I decided you need to educate yourself. Start with wiki, then read some college level stuff on Mass Spec.



> Mass spectrometry (MS) is an analytical technique that measures the mass-to-charge ratio of charged particles.[1] It is used for determining masses of particles, for determining the elemental composition of a sample or molecule, and for elucidating the chemical structures of molecules, such as peptides and other chemical compounds. The MS principle consists of ionizing chemical compounds to generate charged molecules or molecule fragments and measuring their mass-to-charge ratios.[1] In a typical MS procedure:
> A sample is loaded onto the MS instrument, and undergoes vaporization
> The components of the sample are ionized by one of a variety of methods (e.g., by impacting them with an electron beam), which results in the formation of charged particles (ions)
> The ions are separated according to their mass-to-charge ratio in an analyzer by electromagnetic fields
> ...


Read here, all about quantifying:
http://www.prenhall.com/settle/chapters/ch31.pdf

Gas Chromatography Mass Spectrometry
Summary
General Uses
Common Applications
&#8226;	Quantitation of pollutants in drinking and wastewater using official U.S. Environmental Protec- tion Agency (EPA) methods
&#8226;	Quantitation of drugs and their metabolites in blood and urine for both pharmacological and fo- rensic applications


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I gave up answering your trolling ?s yesterday. I decided you need to educate yourself. Start with wiki, then read some college level stuff on Mass Spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that gives you is the protocol for doing the test and a quantitative analysis doesn't equal weight. What are you saying they are testing it against?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

What do you think quantity means?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you really go to college? I don't believe you.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Did you really go to college? I don't believe you.


I like you  
is there a tee-hee smilie? should I upload some pics of text books and lab books? dude, I was trying to explain it to you but you turn it into some convoluted troll fest. I posted the actual info. Did you read any of that stuff I linked. I highlighted the point that you are trying to make. I'll requote it:
&#8220;The most commonly used method for analysis of cannabinoids is gas chromatography [Raharjo, 2004]. But because this method is based on heating of sample components, it converts acidic cannabinoids present in the sample into their decarboxylated counterparts. Therefore, GC analysis is not suitable for the determination of the authentic composition of the cannabinoids in the plant.&#8221;

This is saying that what is in the raw bud is different than what is in the smoke. You know this stuff but I'll say it again. Because you smoke or vape cannabis, to get a reading of what is in the smoke, you heat the sample to decarb. For edibles you can't use a GC to test the potency, because they do not get smoked or vaped. I thought that was your point. 

Now what I think you are asking me, correct me if I'm wrong here, is: 

How does science get a quantification, a number like 25% THC, of any cannabis product using any device? 

Is that right? The answer is computers, big surprise right?

Read all about it, its still legal to read soooo much good info online if you look for it.
http://www.perkinelmer.com/CMSResources/Images/44-74557gde_turbomassgcmssoftwareenvironmentaltutorial.pdf


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

That has nothing to do with any point I'm trying to make at all. All I was saying is that THC % is not % of weight of the sample i.e. 15% THC = .15 grams THC/gram of bud is not accurate. Nothing you have posted has said otherwise in any way, shape, or form. It's like you posted random information about GC/.MS and HPLC hoping it supported your position.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That has nothing to do with any point I'm trying to make at all. All I was saying is that THC % is not % of weight of the sample i.e. 15% THC = .15 grams THC/gram of bud. Nothing you have posted has said otherwise in any way, shape, or form. It's like you posted random information about GC/.MS and HPLC hoping it supported your position.


Bro, what I'm saying is that each lab develops a technique to compute those number based on standards and experience. Thats how GC/MS gets numbers, you start from scratch and work it out with standards and by having your numbers checked with other labs. Its a complex formula, and different at every lab.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 24, 2011)

And I'm saying when you see a strain tested at 27%, it's not 27% of the weight of the bud. Even logically that makes sense taking in to account what a bud is made up of i.e. starches, amino acids, etc......


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

lol..ok i see you had no actual hands on exp to say there is no standardisation. how else do you think they calibrate the machines. most of us dont test for the other cannabinoids
and testing spent weed dosent tell us anything. would be almost zero for results as its now dead, burnt. got to hot. also why we get more out of a vapourisor as its not the same heat.

27%THC is a crock. whe n you see higher numbers its cause they are salseman andf add the acids full cannabinoid and also add thc, cbd,cbn together. and again. means nothing cause that was for that 1 grow.l. no other will ever have same results or we would have this in a bottle on the drug store shelves.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

if were testing for thc why would anyone care about the other standardisation when were not testing for it???.
ask a pro and see if they use gas.....


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;r2QC9b90loM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r2QC9b90loM[/video]

[video=youtube;yEz8HMOE7OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yEz8HMOE7OE[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

dr grinspoon been tested as high as 30%


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

bull...been doing this for many many years and yet to find anything more than 25% yet. and not many of those either. like i said, they add all the acid forms and all cannabinoids to get the fake hi sales numbers. just looked it up and addds say 25 not5 30 and i still say b.s


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

i meant to say i read in the beggining of the post 

but i have smoked for 20 plus years and the best ive ever had and the strongest was dr grinspoon-sativa


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

also there are more than the one article you read on the net about dr grinspoon man your acting like a kid and i also say doing what for many years


Cannabisworks said:


> bull...been doing this for many many years and yet to find anything more than 25% yet. and not many of those either. like i said, they add all the acid forms and all cannabinoids to get the fake hi sales numbers. just looked it up and addds say 25 not5 30 and i still say b.s


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

plus i never once said you were wrong with the adding of numbers never disagreed once so take a fookin chill pill


Cannabisworks said:


> bull...been doing this for many many years and yet to find anything more than 25% yet. and not many of those either. like i said, they add all the acid forms and all cannabinoids to get the fake hi sales numbers. just looked it up and addds say 25 not5 30 and i still say b.s


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

the numbers dont mean anything. maybe someone is more effected by higher cbd and less thc..or many many other variations., only way to tell is smoke it. if its good then go with it and who cares about the science to it. its all over thinking stuff anyways. ive had same weed and one day rocked me next day didnt. its about our bodies and receptors and our diets that effect all this also. 
and again down to the grow room and grower skills to whats good or not.
after doing this test stuff for so long i see how much of a sale pitch it is like nutrients are


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Sick. Eden Labs sells the CO2 and Tamisium sells the BHO extractors.
> 
> Here's the link to Full Spectrum Lab's highes THC, they have a tab just for this thread.
> http://fullspectrumlabs.com/featured/all-time/?type=raw+plant+material
> ...


Needed reposting. This is from Full Spectrum Lab. Their tests are solid, and done via HPLC iirc.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

think its you needs to chill son. sound like a kid..yes you did. i was just making a responce and you obvioulsy read to deep dood. your taking info from a salseman on their stuff is all. never said it was crap, just dont believe the numbers.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

5% cbd...ya ok...


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

like i said never once said you were wrong its just you say what i read was bullshit who fookin knows if its true or not but i do know we make advances in growing weed every day so who knows whats growing these days i compare what you say to back hundreds of years ago when they said the earth could never be round lol................but since we are on this topic so what your saying is its impossible to have cannibus with such high numbers being true ? and im not saying the added number but the true reading . but this is the stance you are presenting right b?


Cannabisworks said:


> 5% cbd...ya ok...


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 24, 2011)

i missread on the 5% and that was to the other post. not yours for the 5% comment. i was talking about dr grinspoon stuff for saying i dont believe those 25 or 30% numbers
the earhts round???...wtf...i thought it was more eggs shaped from gravity pulling on it. dam.....lol....jk


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

hahahaha eggs wtf lol too funny never heard that 1


Cannabisworks said:


> i missread on the 5% and that was to the other post. not yours for the 5% comment. i was talking about dr grinspoon stuff for saying i dont believe those 25 or 30% numbers
> the earhts round???...wtf...i thought it was more eggs shaped from gravity pulling on it. dam.....lol....jk


----------



## Filthy Phil (Nov 28, 2011)

I just got mine tested, heres what I got...
View attachment 1909841


----------



## xMOONx (Dec 2, 2011)

HippieMan said:


> Half joint of great white widow will get 3 people baked, it's got to be at least 18%


*I have my first 3 WW babies in grow now--hope it*
*s as good as I hear it is.*


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 3, 2011)

"The percent THC is the weight for weight of THC in the dry cannabis sample selected for analysis. A fresh cannabis plant contains a lower proportion
of THC as fresh plant material contains a lot of water." <---- This is the info you should pay attention too from the reply to the question! (notice home office is a bit more mature in their response than STONEDMETALHEAD1 calling names.... tisk tisk  

"With alcohol, strength is measured in percent alcohol by volume (%ABV), but clearly the THC in cannabis doesn't amount to 10% of the volume nor of the weight, so what is it a percentage of?" <--- This is the question asked by someone wishing to decrease the areas of their ignorance on the subject we are all discussing. Don't focus on this as a reason to back your belief.

A GC (Gas Chromotography) test does just that! Test the gas that comes of the burned cannabis sample submitted for testing. ( they try to dry it out fully before the test for best results) Look at the e.g. they gave ----> "THC when cannabis is heated (e.g. in a cigarette)"

You are both kinda right = Stonedmetalhead1 it is not % of weight , but it is the "weight for weight!" It is the % of gas of the entire "sample selected for analysis!" <--- That's why hash has a higher %! You "refined" (as you put it) the majority of leaf, flower, and other material right out of the sample that will be turned to gas in a GC test!

No GC test is 100% accurate! All be it a small margin, you can test samples from the same plant multiple times and have multiple results. A more scientific test would be an HPLC (High Performance Liquid Chromatography) and IMHO also include a GC test after. 

MY POINT = This will give you the liquid compound result prior to the gas compound results! This is important because of the increasing market for edibles and other forms that are never turned to gas!!! Also some compounds like THCVA are turned to THC when turned to gas form... This is important to me because I want to know WHICH STRAIN HAS THE HIGHEST % OF THCV!!! This is the compound know to cause a psychedelic experience!!!!!! (in case your still looking for the reason we used to smoke it before glaucoma, anorexia, and etc...

This I hope ties it back to the original purpose of this discussion what strain has the highest amount of THC? (IMHO - I think this was worded incorrectly by hazey grapes for the purpose of the question) Give your money to the guys with the 20%+ test results, because they will get you where you want to go and maybe your mind will convince you to brag to your buddies that it's the most potent stuff around.... 

QUESTION TO THE EXPERIENCE CANNABIS CONNOISSEURS OUT THERE = FORGET ABOUT THE TASTE, LOOK, AND SMELL FOR A MOMENT AND TELL ME "WHICH STRAIN GOT YOU REALLY FUCKED UP?!?!?!" (and NO bigguy.... I'm not 14, I do support the medical side of the cause, but I refuse to feel shame for just wanting to use it recreationally like all the guys who go for a drink or smoke cigarets)

ALSO A QUESTION TO THE SCIENTIST (if any are out there) = "WHICH STRAIN HAS THE HIGHEST THCV%?!?!?"


I probably should have started another thread with these questions, but this one seems to still be pretty active. Also, most people would word the question for the answer I'm looking for like hazey grapes did.



Hopefully this can stay an spirited/intelligent/positive discussion amongst a people of a united cause, and we leave the spiteful/ignorant/negative debating to the politicians impossible to unite egoistic agendas


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 3, 2011)

STONEDMETALHEAD1,

A GC test is the % of gasses not material weight, but do you really believe that plant matter is not turned to gas along with the resin when a GC test is done? You think they test using a vaporizer and not the entire sample submitted?? You really don't believe they test the entire sample of what the collectives are submitting for test and are selling to their patrons???


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> I just got mine tested, heres what I got...
> View attachment 1909841


looks like it was all added together like cannabisworks said...


----------



## Homegrown206 (Dec 3, 2011)

Chem Dog Number 4...as high as 30% thc...godly.


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Dec 4, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> STONEDMETALHEAD1,
> 
> A GC test is the % of gasses not material weight, but do you really believe that plant matter is not turned to gas along with the resin when a GC test is done? You think they test using a vaporizer and not the entire sample submitted?? You really don't believe they test the entire sample of what the collectives are submitting for test and are selling to their patrons???


 You can't just pack solid bud into a GC... You use a solvent such as methanol as a wash and inject the liquid solvent into the injection port septa via syringe into the GC. Also you can't just throw in a sample and get a % without loading an internal standard for comparison. 

Here is one article that explains the process for measuring THC with a GC but I am highly skeptical of the validity of this method. 
http://www.srigc.com/MedicalMarijuanaPotencyTesting.pdf
For one, MSDS, which is credited by the global scientific community, lists THC as having a boiling point of 200C where the column in this GC goes up to a maximum of 200C. Now this is for 100% pure THC. THC oil found in cannabis will have some some other dissolved matter in it which will raise the boiling point. By using a GC with a flame detector, the temperature would be much hotter which would effectively ionize all of the material. A more accurate GC would be to use a flame ionization detector instead of a surface ionization detector such as this one. The use of inert gasses in GC's such as Argon Nitrogen and Helium would be a much more accurate method instead of using air. THis site lists a few internal standards but who really knows how pure they really are. I think someone needs to get a hold of some 10mg marinol, dilute it in a solvent and try injecting that into a GC and see exactly what peak and retention time shows up and compare it to any other measurements. HPLC in my opinion would absolutely kill a GC in terms of accuracy. 
And yeah, bud has a ton of water weight and leaft matter and chemicals such as cellulose and xylose that will probably be ~80% of the total weight by volume. The oils will also have a lot of fatty acids, carbohydrates, and other compounds besides THC. Saying that a sample has 15% THC by weight just does not add up to me. Even if it was 15% THC in the actual resin, that still seems a little too optimistic too me.


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 5, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> You can't just pack solid bud into a GC... You use a solvent such as methanol as a wash and inject the liquid solvent into the injection port septa via syringe into the GC. Also you can't just throw in a sample and get a % without loading an internal standard for comparison.
> 
> Here is one article that explains the process for measuring THC with a GC but I am highly skeptical of the validity of this method.
> http://www.srigc.com/MedicalMarijuanaPotencyTesting.pdf
> ...



So using a solvent is like when we make cannabis oil using butane, right? If the plant matter doesn't come into play, then why would testing an oil sample have a % in the 90's and a flower sample have a % in the 10's?

Point for sure on the PDF!


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Dec 5, 2011)

Wooh this post blew up! 
Out of personal taste butane oil hash doesn't do it for me. Bubble bags are a much more fun way to spend an afternoon.
Got really blitzed out after smoking mr. Nice seeds G13 Widow. I couldn't walk straight after one hit I was tripping over myself!
I can't wait to try purple lemon larry og kush from Riot seeds. Heard really good buzz on that strain from friends upstate.


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 5, 2011)

Homegrown206 said:


> Chem Dog Number 4...as high as 30% thc...godly.



Can you post a link that would prove this?
http://seattlecannabisjournal.com/2011/02/05/cannabis-review-chemdawg-4-from-conscious-care-cooperative/
This is the highest THC % I could find online for this strain.

I have personal experience with this strain and it's ok.... Great taste, but looks are a bit loose and leafy. Trich development is good under scope, but this strain is not good enough to replace my main grow strain and I doubt that I will grow it on the side again.

I personally doubt they got a 27.5%, but if they did it will only help to prove my theory that the THC% and lab test carry less weight than a human experience test.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 5, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> STONEDMETALHEAD1,
> 
> A GC test is the % of gasses not material weight, but do you really believe that plant matter is not turned to gas along with the resin when a GC test is done? You think they test using a vaporizer and not the entire sample submitted?? You really don't believe they test the entire sample of what the collectives are submitting for test and are selling to their patrons???


I was going to answer but it looks like someone already has.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 6, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> (notice home office is a bit more mature in their response than STONEDMETALHEAD1 calling names.... tisk tisk


 I never called anyone names, get over yourself.




> You are both kinda right = Stonedmetalhead1 it is not % of weight ,


 That is my whole argument and nothing more!


----------



## mugan (Dec 6, 2011)

well this is the highest i have ever smoked  http://www.weedyard.com/Strains/African.html


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 6, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never called anyone names, get over yourself.
> 
> 
> That is my whole argument and nothing more!


"If you want to go on thinking cannabis is capable of structurally being 25% THC by volume then go ahead but it just shows your ignorance." along with your statement about me in this same quote.... You appear to not realize that your implications lead others to see you as the person you see me to be... "I never called anyone names, get over yourself." Guess C. Young is right about how we project on to others the negatives we dislike in ourselves. 

You both have very valid intel on the subject matter. I was trying to show you how your both kind of at the same point. % of sample, though not measured in weight is still % of sample. GC actually combines compounds into THC, where as HPLC test separate even if they decide to combine later. Science is not 100%, Just like with any subject there are surveys and test to prove both sides. 

Measure mass of liquids prior to mixing. Add these masses together
Mix the two liquids, let the reaction come to completion.
Measure the mass of products of reaction remaining in the container.
Subtract the final mass from the pre-reaction total mass. <----------- Complete this step to solve this issue, but it's not really needed for the answer to a collectives test question.

Find you common ground here and get back to the subject at hand.
You guys have good reputations here, so please use your intel to answer the purpose of the original question.

Again throw out the taste, look, and smell and focus on the high strength and stamina for the question of which strain was the best for you...?
For me, that I can remember there was this strain going around in the 90's in CA that was the truest sent of a skunks ass!!! The strength was so debilitating to the point where even though it was $65 for 3.0 I still would go back and get more just to show off to others. Names just weren't as important as they now. I want to guess it to be Skunk1 or Super Skunk and don't know if it was outdoor or indoor.
In the 00's so far... NL's Whites, TW's, Diesels, and OG's crosses are good beginnings, but some crosses dilute it more than improve it IMO.
GDP has been a solid staple for a long period of time and Humbolt growers products have never let me down! but like a few other great strains has no cups. (I don't think...)

My main grow till I find a suitable replacement you can't get anywhere because we only sell the flower and none of use the collectives because we get better value without them. We set friends up with clones, but seeds are fickle and and get you a bad rep. + I suck at sales... I'm a grower. I stick with this main and try to get snaps from other locals who have great non commercial strains, or try to go local recently with Cali Connect. Only them or Reserva Privada so far. Great stuff, but... IDK... Like I said before if you want to be great, put in the time and gain the experience on your own. THERE ARE NO MAGIC BEANS! Seriously, you can get that Y Griega or others and your end result may not be what you thought it would be...

Sorry if I came off like I was fully disrespecting you. I was just trying to make light of a discussion that's off subject and out of hand. I locked you in as a contact like a few of the others, if that says anything. I like the different fact checks and opinions.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 6, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> "If you want to go on thinking cannabis is capable of structurally being 25% THC by volume then go ahead but it just shows your ignorance." along with your statement about me in this same quote.... You appear to not realize that your implications lead others to see you as the person you see me to be... "I never called anyone names, get over yourself." Guess C. Young is right about how we project on to others the negatives we dislike in ourselves.


LOL, that's far from calling someone names and then you turn around and do the same thing in your comment except you were being passive aggressive where as I was just being honest. "Guess C. Young is right about how we project on to others the negatives we dislike in ourselves. ", stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

la confidential is a strain thats out now that has been blowin up. super potent. not sure on seeds


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Dec 6, 2011)

la.con blew up a while ago hehe. the seeds are from dna i believe, although you can get the best phenos in collectives now instead of searching for your own 

Anyways after reading some of this thread.... people need to RELAX haha. The cannabinoid ratios vary from plant to plant so saying 'x' strain is 'y.yy%' is just useless. Other than that i guess just keep debating, makes for a fun read


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 8, 2011)

statik said:


> Potency is something to consider, especialy when growing/breeding for medical purposes. Even in that case, I don't think potency should be the ONLY concern. There are over 40 different cannabinoids....and only a few get you high. Yet, many of them do other things...like react with THC to make the high "up" (sativa's) or "down" (indicas) While other's react to make the high last longer...or make the person take longer to feel the enthogenic effect (creeper weed). Then theres terpinoids...science has discovered that they may help FIGHT OFF AND PREVENT SEVERAL TYPES OF CANCER! And the DEA and FDA claim cannabis has no medicinal value?


The FDA & DEA work for the *Corporatocracy*, which works for the banks, who work for the central banks, who work for the money masters. The Government is only one step or block above us (the people).  Pharmaceutical corporations don't want cures or real treatments, to threaten their profits. Hemp Oil, DCA, Proper Nutrition (Gerson Therapy), Laitrile B-17, Dr. Royal Rife, Intravenous Vitamin C, etc. *ARE ALL, NO NO's & a threat to "Public Safety".*


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 8, 2011)

For those wondering about the general process of cannabis testing, here is an early peak at how we do it here in Michigan.

[video=vimeo;32336031]http://vimeo.com/32336031[/video]


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Dec 8, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> For those wondering about the general process of cannabis testing, here is an early peak at how we do it here in Michigan.
> 
> [video=vimeo;32336031]http://vimeo.com/32336031[/video]


This video is cool and all if you have no idea how to load a gc, but there is nothing unique here about the process... though i am curious as to what internal standard you used in this video. every gc analysis on bud is done exactly this same way, though some choose whether or not to weigh out their samples.

one challenge is learning how to quantify the data from the gc but the single most difficult determinate in gc is selecting an appropriate internal standard and selecting an appropriate column whose stationary phase polarity must match that of the analyte.

here is a list of hp columns. columns in the first two groups would work best, IMO HP-1 column should separate cannabinoids pretty well based on their relative boiling points but hp-5 might also be possible. 
http://www.chem.agilent.com/CAG/cabu/PropPhase1.htm


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 9, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> This video is cool and all if you have no idea how to load a gc, but there is nothing unique here about the process... though i am curious as to what internal standard you used in this video. every gc analysis on bud is done exactly this same way, though some choose whether or not to weigh out their samples.
> 
> one challenge is learning how to quantify the data from the gc but the single most difficult determinate in gc is selecting an appropriate internal standard and selecting an appropriate column whose stationary phase polarity must match that of the analyte.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Is there a continuation to this video where they show some data? 

Though I still don't think the %'s carry any weight of importance on the original question. Trying to calculate an experience is difficult and subjective... How do we tie the experience to the data with any kind of consistency to validate a specific strain?


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 10, 2011)

We use HPLC, not GC, which allows us to quantify the acidic cannabinoids in addition to their decarboxylated counterparts. This is especially important for analyzing products intended for oral consumption since they will not be decarboxylated again before ingested by medical cannabis patients.

An internal standard is one that is mixed with the sample of interest during injection to correct for any variability in injection volume. Internal standards are molecules with similar chemical properties to those in the sample that would however not be contained in the sample. We do not use these because our auto-sampler is extremely accurate & precise at injecting the same volume for each sample tested. Internal standards would be more important for those manually injecting each sample since for these types of systems, this step can be a major source of variability. We do however use external standards. These are ordered from chemical suppliers and come with certificates of analysis to demonstrate their purity. We run 3 of these at the beginning of each batch of tests and another after every 5 samples.

For an example of how the math is performed, see this example on our site: http://www.micannalytics.com/results/sample.php?sampleid=111280&dispensary=55

Below the calculated results, we have a section called "Primary Data." This includes all of the measurements taken by us to make the calculation. The formula for calculating percentage potency by weight is as follows:

% (mg/mg) = (area of sample / area of standard) * (concentration of standard) * (total volume of extraction solvent) / (mass of sample)

% CBD = (386.5 / 9130.1) * (0.25mg/mL) * (10mL * 21) / (437.4 mg) = 0.5%

Please let us know if you have any additional questions. Cannalytics has been committed to making our results as transparent as possible which is why we have made the primary data available for every result available on our site.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> We use HPLC, not GC, which allows us to quantify the acidic cannabinoids in addition to their decarboxylated counterparts. This is especially important for analyzing products intended for oral consumption since they will not be decarboxylated again before ingested by medical cannabis patients.
> 
> An internal standard is one that is mixed with the sample of interest during injection to correct for any variability in injection volume. Internal standards are molecules with similar chemical properties to those in the sample that would however not be contained in the sample. We do not use these because our auto-sampler is extremely accurate & precise at injecting the same volume for each sample tested. Internal standards would be more important for those manually injecting each sample since for these types of systems, this step can be a major source of variability. We do however use external standards. These are ordered from chemical suppliers and come with certificates of analysis to demonstrate their purity. We run 3 of these at the beginning of each batch of tests and another after every 5 samples.
> 
> ...


Do you have a pure standard for every compound that creates a spike in the chromatogram? If so could you please disclose what they are. Also how many cannabinoids are you testing for?


----------



## indagroove (Dec 11, 2011)

Puffing this now:


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Do you have a pure standard for every compound that creates a spike in the chromatogram? If so could you please disclose what they are. Also how many cannabinoids are you testing for?


For each sample posted to our site, the "Primary Data" section includes links to download the chromatograms for the individual sample, as well as the combined chromatograms of all of the reference standards run that day. To see a chromatogram of our reference standards, see http://www.micannalytics.com/chromatograms/standards/2011-11-29.pdf

The order of elution of the compounds (from left to right, first to last) is CBD, CBN, THC, THCA. We also recently received standards for CBC & CBG which we should be testing for soon.

Please let us know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 11, 2011)

indagroove said:


> Puffing this now:


Is this your personal test or a collectives? Do you know how much SC Labs charges for a test? Sour OG (along with K-Train, OG47, and maybe Purple Chem) is one I'm really interested in growing, but I wasn't to impressed with the Chem4xOG from CC even if it does demand top dollar at the collectives. CC's Sour OG won Michigan through a 3rd party grower though...

How does it Hit? Is the look and scent good too??


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> For each sample posted to our site, the "Primary Data" section includes links to download the chromatograms for the individual sample, as well as the combined chromatograms of all of the reference standards run that day. To see a chromatogram of our reference standards, see http://www.micannalytics.com/chromatograms/standards/2011-11-29.pdf
> 
> The order of elution of the compounds (from left to right, first to last) is CBD, CBN, THC, THCA. We also recently received standards for CBC & CBG which we should be testing for soon.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any additional questions.



So you're not claiming % weight compared to the whole sample? Because you don't have enough data to determine that based on your chromatogram.


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Dec 11, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> For each sample posted to our site, the "Primary Data" section includes links to download the chromatograms for the individual sample, as well as the combined chromatograms of all of the reference standards run that day. To see a chromatogram of our reference standards, see http://www.micannalytics.com/chromatograms/standards/2011-11-29.pdf
> 
> The order of elution of the compounds (from left to right, first to last) is CBD, CBN, THC, THCA. We also recently received standards for CBC & CBG which we should be testing for soon.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any additional questions.


Cannalytics- don't you guys test for THCV & I thought I saw THCB as well? Is there any chance you maybe able to break down each compound tested to it's effect for us??
I've seen a video on THCV saying it is most responsible for the psychedelic effect and CBN is most responsible for the sleepy effect... Do you have any data on, or different from this?

Here's another pretty well detailed video from SC LABS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2QC9b90loM&feature=related It will probably stir the pot again since they weigh the entire sample


----------



## indagroove (Dec 11, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> Is this your personal test or a collectives? Do you know how much SC Labs charges for a test? Sour OG (along with K-Train, OG47, and maybe Purple Chem) is one I'm really interested in growing, but I wasn't to impressed with the Chem4xOG from CC even if it does demand top dollar at the collectives. CC's Sour OG won Michigan through a 3rd party grower though...
> 
> How does it Hit? Is the look and scent good too??


No, it's not my personal test, it's from my local collective but I did purchase an 1/8th of it from them. It smells great, burns and tastes good. It's a little on the airy side, but not fluffy really -- just more like Sour D than OG in terms of the bud formation. I've got a plant of Sour Buddah (SD x Hindu Kush) going at close to 7 weeks flower right now, and it looks and smells fairly similar. I can't say for the Sour OG, but my Sour Buddah is looking to be clost to a 10 week strain, which is a drawback for me. I like 8 week strains. I did clip a lower bud in the microwave last night though, and was very surprised about the potency as premature as it is.


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 12, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> So you're not claiming % weight compared to the whole sample? Because you don't have enough data to determine that based on your chromatogram.


From the chromatogram of the sample extract alone, you're right, it is not possible to calculate the percentage by weight. However when combining this information with the chromatograms of the standards and the weight of the sample from which the extract is made, these calculations can be made according to the formula I previously posted.


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 12, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> Cannalytics- don't you guys test for THCV & I thought I saw THCB as well? Is there any chance you maybe able to break down each compound tested to it's effect for us??
> I've seen a video on THCV saying it is most responsible for the psychedelic effect and CBN is most responsible for the sleepy effect... Do you have any data on, or different from this?
> 
> Here's another pretty well detailed video from SC LABS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2QC9b90loM&feature=related It will probably stir the pot again since they weigh the entire sample


I'm familiar with the SC Labs series of videos. They've partnered up with WeedMaps so they've got access to more resources than we do but we plan on producing similar ones targeted towards patients in Michigan.

Unfortunately, there are no commerical standards available for THCV and many of the other minor cannabinoids, however we have made requests with our suppliers to provide these compounds for us. The only other option is to custom purify these compounds in house however this would require the use of a mass spectrometer, LC, and fraction collector. We plan on doing this in the future but lack the mass spec at the moment.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> From the chromatogram of the sample extract alone, you're right, it is not possible to calculate the percentage by weight. However when combining this information with the chromatograms of the standards and the weight of the sample from which the extract is made, these calculations can be made according to the formula I previously posted.


How many tests are you running on each sample?


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 12, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> How many tests are you running on each sample?


Before answering this question, I think it is important to distinguish between technical & biological replicates. A technical replicate would be injecting the same extract into the machine more than once in order to determine that the machine is precise in making it's measurements. We do not perform technical replicates of each sample because the data collected from multiple injections of the standard solution demonstrates that there is very little variability from injection to injection. The daily relative standard deviation (% RSD) is available for each of our samples under the "Primary Data" section. As for biological replicates, this would be independently processing multiple instances of the same sample from start to finish. 

Getting back to your original question, I assume that you're interested in the variability of biological replicates. For homogenous products, such as edibles, concentrates, and tinctures, we are able to analyze the same sample repeatedly and come back with tightly correlated results. For heterogenous products, such as the buds produced by a plant, there are a number of factors that can lead to variability, such as position within the canopy, the presence of mixed phenotypes, and the degree of curing/evenness of moisture concentration (wet buds test lower than dry buds). For these reasons, sampling is the biggest source of variability for producing our results. We encourage our clients to submit several small pieces taken from several buds within the batch in order to provide the most accurate results possible. Obviously, submitting the prized cola bud will result in an overly inflated result for the batch and submitting a small, under-developed, uncured bud will result in an under-inflated result for the batch. For these reasons, each set of results generated comes with the disclaimer that "these results pertain only to those items tested."


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I understand all of that so on average how many tests are you running on each submitted sample of bud when you give someone results?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

FuegoDeBomba said:


> ALSO A QUESTION TO THE SCIENTIST (if any are out there) = "WHICH STRAIN HAS THE HIGHEST THCV%?!?!?"
> 
> 
> I probably should have started another thread with these questions, but this one seems to still be pretty active. Also, most people would word the question for the answer I'm looking for like hazey grapes did.
> ...


Thanks for coming in and clearing these things up.
The only high THCV "strain" that I know of is a Jack the Ripper pheno. google will bring you to info on that pheno. And the breeder SUBCOOL is a moderator here with his own subforum in the organic forum.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

Cannabisworks said:


> 5% cbd...ya ok...


the strain is called CBD28 because it has higher levels of cbd...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> From the chromatogram of the sample extract alone, you're right, it is not possible to calculate the percentage by weight.* However when combining this information with the chromatograms of the standards and the weight of the sample from which the extract is made, these calculations can be made according to the formula I previously posted.*


Thank you again. rize up!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> I'm familiar with the SC Labs series of videos. They've partnered up with WeedMaps so they've got access to more resources than we do but we plan on producing similar ones targeted towards patients in Michigan.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no commerical standards available for THCV and many of the other minor cannabinoids, however we have made requests with our suppliers to provide these compounds for us. The only other option is to custom purify these compounds in house however this would require the use of a mass spectrometer, LC, and fraction collector. We plan on doing this in the future but lack the mass spec at the moment.


Can you make your own THCV standard using preparative HPLC? 
You using Cerilliant standards?


VVVVV Don't assume. What he is doing is called trolling. He is only looking to prove his preconceived ideas about cannabinoid analysis by peppering you with repetitive/short/leading questions. Notice, you clearly answered his question already, and he asked it again slightly rephrased, classic troll move. He is trying to wear you out, he is a long distance poster, not much substance, but you can't get the last word. Don't let him get to you. Thanks again for dropping the much needed knowledge, especially that simple formula for calculating %. I always have my best buds tested and my #s come up on the high end.



Cannalytics said:


> Getting back to your original question, I assume that you're interested in the variability of biological replicates. ...


----------



## Cannalytics (Dec 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Can you make your own THCV standard using preparative HPLC?
> You using Cerilliant standards?
> 
> 
> VVVVV Don't assume. What he is doing is called trolling. He is only looking to prove his preconceived ideas about cannabinoid analysis by peppering you with repetitive/short/leading questions. Notice, you clearly answered his question already, and he asked it again slightly rephrased, classic troll move. He is trying to wear you out, he is a long distance poster, not much substance, but you can't get the last word. Don't let him get to you. Thanks again for dropping the much needed knowledge, especially that simple formula for calculating %. I always have my best buds tested and my #s come up on the high end.


We've used standards from both Lipomed & Restek. Restek seems to be the way to go for now. Yes, it is possible to make your own THCV standard using preparative chromatography, but first you've got to find plant material rich in this compound. Also, you'd want a mass spec to be able to confirm the compound you have isolated is the one you intended and to rule out the presence of any background contaminants.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 15, 2011)

20-25% thc strain grown correctly will make you one happy camper. Remember only in perfect conditions will it be that high.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

Cannalytics said:


> We've used standards from both Lipomed & Restek. Restek seems to be the way to go for now. Yes, it is possible to make your own THCV standard using preparative chromatography, but first you've got to find plant material rich in this compound. Also, you'd want a mass spec to be able to confirm the compound you have isolated is the one you intended and to rule out the presence of any background contaminants.


For sure. Steep Hill Lab, Im fairly certain, has done this already using the high THCV Jack the Ripper phenotype.
THCV is supposedly the next miracle diet "drug" because it decreases appetite while increasing a sense of well being. Have you heard of this?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> 20-25% thc strain grown correctly will make you one happy camper. Remember only in perfect conditions will it be that high.


Its all about the terps. The more I know about cannabinoids and cannabis, the more I know that its not the cannabinoids at all that we care about. Its the terpenoids, flavonoids, esters ect that make up the actual affects. The favorite OGs test way low, Larry OG typically around 12%. Its all about the alpha-pinene in lemony strains, which acts to increase the affects of THC. The difference between agonist terpenoids, and antagonist terpenoids, are what we really care about. But cannabis science is not advanced enough at this stage to be able to look at cannabis from this perspective. So we focus on the big three cannabinoids because they are more straight forward.

At this point in cannabis science, testing a bud by smoking it tells us way more about the affects than testing for cannabinoids. Unless we are specifically looking for molecules other than THC, which is less than 2% of tests.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 15, 2011)

My LA OG Kush is a 25% thc strain, though I am not sure if I am hitting that mark. 
My tahoe OG kush is also a 22%+ thc strain.

mothers of my clones are the legit lab tested clones here in cali. drove 80 miles north to pick these babies up from the clone zone.


----------



## ConnorTJ (Dec 15, 2011)

THC Bomb by Bomb Seeds is 20% - 25%

im from UK so i buy my seeds here http://www.weed-seeds.net/

heres the strain i was talking about 
http://www.weed-seeds.net/THC_bomb_seeds.html

Also Widow Bomb (many of bomb seeds are have insane amounts of thc)
http://www.weed-seeds.net/widow_bomb_seeds.html


----------



## Jar Man (Mar 31, 2012)

Reading this thread shows me how inconsistently screwed up the whole THC % issue is. Because there's no real standard of measure and other reports by the experts claiming how easy it is get differing results confirms how meaningless the figure is. The problem is only exasperated by seedbanks and growers who want to flaunt their superior self image or boost profits. The only accurate method is personal side-by-side smoking comparisons. To hold your own THC Cup showdown of strains.


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 31, 2012)

Jar Man said:


> Reading this thread shows me how inconsistently screwed up the whole THC % issue is. Because there's no real standard of measure and other reports by the experts claiming how easy it is get differing results confirms how meaningless the figure is. The problem is only exasperated by seedbanks and growers who want to flaunt their superior self image or boost profits. The only accurate method is personal side-by-side smoking comparisons. To hold your own THC Cup showdown of strains.


Any results posted by someone who is selling seeds can not be trusted.


----------



## GreenChile (Mar 31, 2012)

I think we all need to grow out our own personal "super dank" strains and have a good ol fashion smoke out 
We should all meet in Vegas and see who's is bigger 
I say Halloween in Vegas, everyone brings what they got and it has to be certified to atleast 25%
Winner get my girlfriend (shes hot and she smells like coconut) and her dog! Haha


----------



## icsensimilla.com (Apr 1, 2012)

From a chemistry stand-point it makes sense to probably calculate total THC as a function of resin. So if a thousand glands say masses to a total of 1g of resin and the GC-MS says that THC represents 25% of the resin, this is the total THC % content. The misleading part of the question is that it negates the fact that it may take 2 grams of dry bud to make 1 g of resin for one strain versus another that may only take 1.5 grams of dry bud for the same mass of finished resin. Therefore, if one considers that the more efficient plant (plant 25% resin, 1.0 gResin/1.5 gBud versus 25% resin, 1.0gResin/2.0gBud), assuming they have the same THC % content in this model, one can see how the original question of what has the highest THC content really is only arbitrary.


----------



## icsensimilla.com (Apr 1, 2012)

If the industry was smart what we would do is actually choose a very general strain that is readily available and use it as a secondary standard for THC content in the resin and the total amount of resin produced as a function of mass of the plant versus age from say the top 10% of the mass range of the plant at harvest at say something like 60 days. This could be used to compare the THC peak, or others for that matter, and a standard could be set. Say we used AK-47, from clone topped three times veg'd for 30 days under a 150 W bulb. Any other plants that would be grown would be reported against this strain. So AK-47 THC content would be equal to 1...something weaker might be .9....AK-47 resin to mass ratio could also be reporter where it would also be equal to one and a plant that produced more could be valued at say, 1.1. SO finding plants that have the ratios greater than 1 to some good standard would significantly help add or label a relative score to the plants we label and spread into the market as superior when they actually may not be. It is unfortunate that many strains entering the market really are not pegged to anything and even worse this is not real general catalogue that is accessible to serious growers and individuals who desire to take the strains to the next level. This and significantly other factors need to be considered when we begin to manufacture so many different strains with not history of their lineage.


----------



## sgt john (Apr 1, 2012)

jolly8541 said:


> I thought we were doing a strain review? Check it out y'all, I don't know about the rest of you but I come to this site to research marijuana. Why, because I believe that many people on this site have first hand knowledge of growing marijuana and have EXPERIENCE that I can learn from.
> 
> What I don;t do is come to this site to trade political insight, or to discuss military affairs with those people who do not have first hand knowledge of the subject. Why? Because most people are talking out their ass and have no clue wtf they're speaking on.
> 
> I think we need to find some weed that will help a mutherFuker remember wtf they're talking about.




I couldn't put it better words, and Jack Diesel and Kushberry has the high, and great flavor.


----------



## FuegoDeBomba (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm starting a grow here with some different strains (I hate that I do multiple strains, but can't stop myself I have some old fav's, but try to add some new rare strains too and may mother a few out.I was going to grow Girl Scout Cookie's since a clone friend of mine just got some in, but decided to wait and go with an experimental round. Animal Cookies is out now too. Tried looking for Blood Diamond, was interested in Purple Mango, but settled on:

I've got some new crosses - Lucid Dream (Amnesia x Blue Dream), Ken's Dream ( Ken's cut Grand Daddy Purples x Blue Dream), Black Diamond (Blackberry Kush x Diamond OG), and some cannasseur strains - GOO* (not afgoo! this is the rare hard to find sativa GOO which is a top contestant in some local cups... cannasseur strain for sure!!!), JV86 (won 2 local contests in a row now votes by both the judges and attendees choice!!) and a few classic favorites - Kryptonite, Mazar, & C99.

I use 1k watts, soil, a big nUt & tea blend, sealed room with CO2 & AC/Dehumid.....blah blah nerd grower right... ask if you want to know more.

I will probably get into mothering and cloning on this grow too.... wonder which ones would be the best keepers....?

This will def be a tough grow! I always say just 1 strain at a time for ease, and no more than 1 strain per light!!! I'm really gonna test my skillz on this one. I've never kept a journal, but was considering it on this one.... Should be chalked full of some good, bad, funny, (hope not sad), but over all very educational moments. 

May even need some help if there are some other experienced growers out there who want to follow....


----------



## trophy1 (Apr 10, 2012)

The strongest strain I have is Anesthesia by Pyramid. The breeder says its 17 %. It is stronger than Tangerine Dream which is suppose to be 25% and the TD is pretty Kick ass but Anesthesia is still the potency queen. I also have White Rhino, Strawberry Cough, Space and Black Jack, these are all good but not in the same league as The Anesthesia and TD.


----------



## zsnewbabies (Apr 10, 2012)

pitbull. stoney girl farms here in orygon... ha ha


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

This guys bud is 60% THC and 26% CBD  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/519310-medicinal-marijuana-grow-champ-tko.html


----------



## weedtester420 (May 18, 2012)

that´s not possible!...at all!


----------



## canna_420 (May 19, 2012)

weedtester420 said:


> that´s not possible!...at all!


depends how well trimmed it is.

If you have a plant that waqs say 20% total thc, but the bud as thicker thc than leafe a sample could come out this high.

But weather you wish to believe any of the THC graphs then thats upto you, but me personaly think its all a matter of how well the bud is trimmed


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 19, 2012)

How well it's trimmed has nothing to do with THC percentage to that extent. Just think logically what constitutes a bud i.e. starches, chemicals like chlorophyll, terpenoids, water etc... Even if the bud was 60% resin which is pretty impossible it still wouldn't be 60% THC simply do to the fact that resin isn't pure THC, THC is a chemical contained within the resin.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 19, 2012)

trophy1 said:


> The strongest strain I have is Anesthesia by Pyramid. The breeder says its 17 %. It is stronger than Tangerine Dream which is suppose to be 25% and the TD is pretty Kick ass but Anesthesia is still the potency queen. I also have White Rhino, Strawberry Cough, Space and Black Jack, these are all good but not in the same league as The Anesthesia and TD.


Anesthesia is normally a herijuana cross...and herijuana is the shit.


----------



## weedtester420 (May 21, 2012)

if u say a plant got 60% THC and26% CBD only 14% is plant, leaves etc!

means that almost the whole plant is THC and CBD....and just that....not possible....Y griega of medical seeds has so far the highest THC content...one plant(just one) show in the results 27.3 of THC...thats high..high...

that´s what i read and think.....please correct me if i wrong!!!

peace!


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 21, 2012)

29.8%

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIHkSafj1Xw&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (May 21, 2012)

BigGuyinRI said:


> Nice, no regard for quantity, quality, aesthetic values of the plant. Never thought about what you may or may not have the skill to actually grow. You just want whats gonna F**K you up the most. Right Buddy?
> What are you 14 years old? Grow up. People like you are the reason marijuana is so demonized. You wouldn't know the difference between 18% and 23%. Either way you're gonna be stoned.
> Find a strain for better reasons then "whats gonna F me up the most?"


Amen. I'm all for strength, but Big Guy is Absolutely right. What about a great mix of flavor, feeling, yield, strength.


----------

